# A New Power - Rebel Group



## Angcuru (Jun 9, 2005)

"Excuse me ma'am, could you tell me where I can find Jaess Talori?" A young recruit tapped Jaess on the shoulder as she sat on a crate in the busy docking bay, observing a tech droid which had been acting suspicious in her estimation.  

"Hmm?" Jaess almost didn't notice the recruit, who seemed rather tense.  "Yeah, that's me."

"Oh good, I've found you."  She breathed a sigh of relief.  "Command has been trying to reach you on your commlink, but didn't get a response.  Understandable, given all the noise in her.  Anyway, Commander Bosch wants you to report to Briefing Room 3 on the double."  Unsure of what to do next, the young recruit looked around for a moment before giving a clumsy salute and hurrying into a nearby turbolift.

"R-LE-1, report to briefing room 3."  The message read out in Arlee's HUD.  _Odd.  Briefing rooms are for mission infomation/detail/objective input and/or extraction.  Perhaps the holoprojector is malfuncioning again and is in need of repair._

The Cybot Galactica LE Series Technical/Protocol Droid quickly finished replacing a spindle of superconductor wire for the Laser Cannon of a recently damaged A-Wing fighter.  _ Diagnostic scan shows functionality at 100%_.  With that finished, the bipedal droid went over to the turbolift and pressed the call button for level 3.  The odd young human female who had been observing him for some time entered the lift as he did.  Perhaps their destination was the same?  Given the 8 levels of the ship, there was a 12.5% probability that this was so.


----------



## Kemrain (Jun 10, 2005)

The short raven-haired human woman eyed the LE droid with mild suspicion, passing it off as random chance that they required the same turbolift in a ship of this size. She had spent much of her recent free time in the hangar bay observing this droid since she heard of its "exploits" in slicing into some secured data files. The incident had been explained away, but Jaess was a suspicious girl- you needed to be in her line of work. For all her observation, however, she had turned up little but wasted time. More time than she'd ever have liked to have free.

It had been days since her last assignment, and it had only been a minor one. While she appreciated all the Rebel Alliance had done for her, she was anxious to show her value and upset that no opportunities had arisen. Though she tried to curb her excitement with suspicion, that Commander Bosch wanted to see her gave her goosebumps. Perhpse her moment had arrived.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 10, 2005)

The patina stained droid shuffles into the lift and silently turns to face the control panel. As it taps its intended destination onto the keypad, with its left hand, it pulls out a computer hookup cable from its left hip and connects it to the small computer port below the main panel. A gentle hum can be heard as the port begins to spin slowly, indicating the droid has successfully linked to the Reliant's computer network. R-LE begins to access the ship's computer to ascertain the vessel's current operational condition: speed, heading, alert status, crew complement, engine efficiency, fuel reserves, energy reserves, energy consumption; for anything that might indicate a problem or an unanticipated development. _(Computer Use +16, Gather Information +9)_ During it's leisurely probe, Arley brushes past the crew's personal logs which would almost certaintly prove more informative.

Access crew logs (Y/N?)
Heuristic Node: No. Being detected accessing "restricted" data may lead to
unnecessary and invasive maintenance of my code. I will continue to access
"unrestricted" data until such time as my current situation changes.
Emotive Node: Curiosity 44.3%; Uncertainty 25.9%; Indifference 29.7%

Although R-LE-1 is facing forward it uses its lateral sensors to covertly study the woman standing next to it since, according to its interpersonal protocols, some organics find a droid staring silently at them somewhat disconcerting. Still, this particular woman had been openly staring at R-LE for the past 42.6 minutes without speaking to it so perhaps she would appreciate that kind of behaviour in turn. As the lift begins to ascend, Arley very slowly swivels its head until its one large glowing photoreceptor comes to rest on the shorter woman.

Request passenger identification. Uploading image.
Jaess Talori, human female, passenger (non-crew)
Request personnel file.
ERROR. Access restricted. Security clearance Beta or higher required.
Emotive Node: Curiosity 54.3%; Frustration 29%; Uncertainty 16.1%
Execute security system override algorithm (Y/N?)
No. R-LE-1 Log off.

Without a word, the patina stained droid manually disengages its computer hookup as the lift slows to a stop.


----------



## Kemrain (Jun 10, 2005)

As the lift ascends, Jaess' eyes wander from the LE unit standing next to her to the ceiling and walls of the turbolift. Her eyes trace the likley routes of the power conduits through the walls, coming to rest on the panel the LE unit has plugged itself into.

_Right deck_, she muses to herself. _I hope they didn't send to droid just to push the button for me._

She leans lightly against the polished wall of the turbolift, feeling its soft vibration through her shoulder, wondering about the briefing to come. Would it be a dangerous mission? Would she risk being caught by the Imperials and punnished for her treachery? Would she have to kill anyone?

Lost in thought, Jaess glances up at the LE unit, quickly straightening up in suprise when she sees its glowing 'eye' staring at her. She blinks and blushes, very softly, embarrassed to have been startled by a mere droid, but glad that no one caught her. Looking away with a glower on her face she taps her foot impatiently as the lift begins to slow to a stop.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 10, 2005)

The patina stained repair droid reholsters its scomp-link cable and keeps its eye on the black haired woman. It silently counts the taps of her foot as the lift doors slide open to reveal the white paneled companionway of the third deck. As is proper for a droid, R-LE-1 merely waits unmoving for the organic passenger to exit the lift first.


----------



## Kemrain (Jun 10, 2005)

As soon as the doors begin to open, the black haired woman is heading forward, slipping past the LE unit wth a brief glance of her green eyes, concealing her petty annoyance behind a placid calm. She liesurely walks down the polished hallway towards the briefing room, her soft boots whisper quiet on the plasteel floor plating. Putting the droid out of her mind, she focused on the tasks ahead, trying to conceal her excitement in her steps and remain calm. Another assignment. Another chance to prove her worth. Another opportunity to atone for her mistakes. Another excuse to strike back at the ones who used her. She approaches the door to the briefing room with a subtle smirk of anticipated satisfaction on her face and her hands balled into tight fists.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 10, 2005)

R-LE-1 watches the small human female stride out of the lift while it plots its own course through the companionway of the Reliant. Keeping to the two meters distance that its interpersonal protocols dictate as necessary to maintain an organic's delicate sense of personal space, the droid's servo-motors come to life as it begins to shuffle out of the lift. It falls into step behind her, its servo-motors humming as it moves; its metallic toes clicking softly on the deck plating. It keeps its sensors trained on the woman, measuring her respiration, thermal pattern, perspiration, speed and demeanor out of curiosity. Unfortunately, the droid hasn't devoted enough of its active memory to analyzing organic biological displays to ascertain her current mood accurately.


Datum: Respiration is 34% above standard.
Datum: Perspiration is 6% above standard.
Datum: Speed is 3.333 meters per second.
Proposition: 42% probability of anxiety
Proposition: 36% probability of anxiousness
Proposition: 22% probability of sexual arousal
Emotive Node: Curiosity 44.3%; Uncertainty 25.9%; Indifference 29.7%
Retrieve biological display data from archival memory (Y/N?)


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 12, 2005)

Before Jaess could press the button to open the door, it slid ajar.  Instead of opening up into a briefing room as was the norm, it lead to a small room 5x5 meters square with a wide rectangular mirrored window on either side and another door in the far wall.

"Please step into the clean room Operative Talori, R-LE-1."  An androgenous voice sounded over an intercom.  

Once they had both stepped inside, the door behind them quickly closed.  

"Please be still while the scan commences."

The lights dimmed, and they noticed a line of tubing ringing the walls near the floor began to rise towards the ceiling, sending a series of multi-colored lights over the odd pair as it did so.  Once it reached the ceiling, the tubes came to a halt and the lights brightened again.

"Alright, you're clean.  Proceed into the briefing room."  The far door slid open, revealing the typical rebel briefing room.  Ring of seats around a holo-projecter in a bleached-white room, nothing fancy.

Arlee and Jaess found the room vacant save for a brown-haired man in a flight suit dozing in a corner, and the same young recruit from before standing near the holoprojector holding a datapad looking very self-conscious.  She seemed not to notice them for a few moments, and jumped in surprise when she did.

"OH!  You're here."  She hurried over to them. "Please, have a seat."  

Arlee noticed from the recruit's rank insignia, the state of her uniform, and various biological readings that she had been promoted to Lieutenant quite recently.  She handed a datapad to Jaess, and a small datachip to Arlee.

"Commander Bosch wants you two to look over these while you wait.  He should be in shortly."  That said, she took a seat near the holoprojector and busied herself with polishing her new rank insignia.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 12, 2005)

Datum: Jaess Talori, operative 
Emotive Node: Curiosity 68.7%; Uncertainty 31.3%

R-LE first waits for Jaess to enter the room and then shuffles in itself, keeping a respectful distance behind the female. As the androgynous voice announces the upcoming scan Arley's joints seize up and lock into place as instructed while its more delicate sensors dim to shield themselves from any damaging radiation that such a massive scanning system may generate. All the while, the repair droid searches its sizable memory to determine what manner of data this particular type of scanner is designed to reveal, assuming that it is indeed a scanner... _(Knowledge, technology +13)_

As its joints release and it shuffles forward into the briefing room, R-LE quickly scans the occupant and searches its memory in an attempt to recall the identity of the woman. R-LE accepts the lieutenant's proffered data chip but ignores her offer of a seat, assuming that the offer was meant for Jaess alone. The droid quickly attached the chip to the data reader on the tip of its scomp-link at its left hip. _(Computer Use +16)_

Scanning data chip.
Data block found.
Download data to memory buffer 23C-1
Emotive Node: Curiosity 84%; Uncertainty 16%

OOC: Can R-LE identify the two occupants? Did its earlier computer search reveal any interesting changes in the ship's current operations? BTW, what is the ship's name and what is its current mission?


----------



## Kemrain (Jun 13, 2005)

Jaess steps out of the scanning chamber and into the white briefing room, doing her best to hide her suprise, concern, and mild annoyance. Suprised that such measures were being taken, concerned by their implications, and annoyed that the Commander was not yet present. She takes the datapad from the Lieutenant without a word and sits in one of the chairs, grimacing slightly as it makes soft rustling noises as she does.

As she opens the datapad and begins to scan it's contents, she glances over at the LE unit that has apparently been summoned to _her_ briefing, wondering if this has anything to do with it's recent secirity breaches.

_Could the Alliance be putting this thing to good use after all?_ she wonders, turning her attention back to the datapad and its information, reading it thoroughly as she waits.


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 13, 2005)

R-LE-1: No significant alterations in behavior or alert status aboard ship.

R-LE-1: Databanks show scanning system as probing for any devices capable of recording, transmitting, or otherwise comprimising security of discussions within the briefing room.  Arlee also notes that all of his systems possessing such capability have been temporarily disabled.

R-LE-1: Female officer identified as Samantha Antilles.  Rank - Lieutenant, Rebel Intelligence.  Known Kin: Wedge Antilles.  Further details classified to R-LE-1's clearance level.  Male occupant identified as Lock Randin.  Further details classified to R-LE-1's clearance level.

_Contents of Datapad/Datachip_

*Purpose of Briefing:*
Emergency Formation of Deep Covert Intelligence Gathering Team

*Base of Operations:*
Space Station Reliant 
- Endor System 
-- Tertiary Staging Area 
--- Rebel Fleet

*Mission Coordinations Officer:* 
Commander Ulysses Bosch.
- Rebel Intelligence
-- Special Operations Command
--- Deep Black Projects
---- Outer Rim Sector
----- Subsector 'West'

*Details of Mission:*

1349 Hour, Previous Day: Detected Notable Increase in Imperial Communications in Outer Rim Subsector 'West".

1458 Hour, Previous Day: Detected Dramatic Increase in Imperial Secure Communications throughout Galaxy.

1501 Hour, Previous Day: All Imperial Communications return to normal status.

1700 Hour, Previous Day: Report Sudden and Unexpected withdrawal of ICS Interdictor from heavy combat with Rebel Fleet in Tapani Sector.

1742 Hour, Previous Day: Rebel Intelligence Databanks show reports of ICS Interdictor as suspected of being heavily involved in Imperial Deep Black covert intelligence projects.

0135 Hour, Current Day: Detected Escape Pod Distress Signal from undetermined coordinates in Wild Space.  System Closest to Estimated Origin of Signal - Endor.

0156 Hour, Current Day: Deep Covert Operative [black streak] reports congregation of 12+ Corvette Class+ ships in Bakura System.  7 of these suspected of involvement in Imperial Intelligence Operations.

0200 Hour, Current Day: Rebel Intelligence recommends emergency meeting of High-Ranking Intelligence Officers.

0225 Hour, Current Day: Several High-Level Rebel Intelligence officers [black streak] meet on RCS [black streak] in [black streak] system.

0340 Hour, Current Day: Rebel Intelligence forwards recommendation for Emergency Deep Black Covert Intelligence Gathering Operation to Rebel Command.

0415 Hour, Current Day: Rebel Command gives Green Light for Emergency Operation with note that it be formed and executed ASAP.

Current Time: 0434 Hour

*Team Members and Qualifications:*

_Designation:_
- R-LE-1 
-- Cybot Galactica LE Series Repair/Protocol Droid

Qualifications: 
- Highly qualified Computer Systems 'Hacker'
-- Noted numerous successful attempts to enter Rebel Databanks without proper authorization. Reason given: curiosity.
--- Extensive programming in Technological examination, replication, and repair.

_Designation:_
- Jaess Talori
-- Rebel Covert Operative

Qualifications:
- Extensive experience with covert intelligence gathering operations.
-- Former Imperial Deep Black Covert Operative.
--- Formerly based on ICS Interdictor.
---- Skilled in hand to hand combat, evasion, and assassination.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 14, 2005)

ERROR! Systems damaged.
Execute emergency systems diagnostic
Working.
System diagnostic indicates a 0.00000007922 millisieverts of sigma radiation
has caused temporary ionization of primary and secondary broadband
transmission arrays and primary telescopic/holographic photo-receptor.
• Photoreceptor acuity at 83.4% of system benchmark.
• Holographic-receptor acuity at 4.56% of system benchmark.
• Infrared-receptor acuity at 72.6% of system benchmark.
• Transceiver array efficiency at 1.553% of system benchmark.
Emotive Node: Anger 76.2%; Frustration 23.8%
Heuristic node: How typical and rude of organics.
Initiate bypass all ionized circuit pathways.
Prepare to re-initialize affected systems.
Open starboard tool bay and deploy power calibrator.

A soft whir and click can be heard in the quiet room as the repair droid's right leg opens up to reveal a small compartment with a circular rack of tools inside. Within seconds, the rack spins, stops and extends a small tool which R-LE-1 picks up with its right hand. With its left hand, the droid reaches up and disconnects its antenna array from its head and goes to work on it with the tool which has begun to glow a soft blue. It's old patina stained hands flip the device over twisting and turning it over, manipulating its parts deftly and quickly as it effects repairs of its damaged components. _(Repair skill +18, taking 10)_


----------



## Kemrain (Jun 14, 2005)

As soon as the short woman's eyes slide over the purpose for the briefing a sly grin spreads across her lips. Her eyes dart down over the data that has been colected for her, absorbing it all with glee. Finally, a real mission! This looked better than she could have hoped for.

_The Endor system,_ she mused, _isn't that where..._ She let her thought trail off, reading further. _Strange place for this sort of assignment. I'll need to brief myself on the area if I'll be traveling through it._

She stops reading when the words ICS Interdictor, her gaze passing over it a few times to let the weight sink in. Little wonder they had chosen her for the detail. Her skin prickled with excitement and worry at the same time, and she actually had to take a moment to keep herself from shivering.

_Covert intelligence gathering indeed! I hope this doesn't mean what I think it might,_ she worried silently. Glancing up from the datapad to the other occupants of the room, she takes a long moment to look at the sleeping human through the corner of her eye from her vantage point as far from him as possible while still keeping her back from the door. Turning her attention back down, she continues to read.

After reading the LE unit's three times, she glances up at the busy droid again with suspicion and an arched brow. _Seems I'm not the only one who's noticed this thing's odd behavior. Curiosity indeed. At least it's being taken seriously. Pity they didn't give me correct intel when I brought it to their attention. Then again, I doubt I needed to remind them. These Alliance types are fairly sharp. Sharper than most Imperial officers, at least. Look at it.. Can't stand to keep still. I suppose we have that in common._

Upon reading her own information she allowed a smug grin to cross her face for the briefest of moments. _Extensive experience with covert intelligence gathering operations_, sounded wonderfully descriptive. _Former Imperial Deep Black Covert Operative_, however, wiped the grin off her face. It would be foolish of her to take any pride in the crimes she had comitted under the Empire. While she was skilled, it was due to training and experience under those who care noting for liberty, justice, or life, and she wouldn't let herself forget that. Shaking her head slightly, as if to deny herself her pride, she read on, letting the weight of her deeds press down upon her once again.

After finishing the datapad's pre-briefing she sighs softly, turning her head past the droid, taking a moment to watch the LE unit still futzing with its parts, bringing her gaze to the Lieutenant.

"Lieutenant, you said the Commander would be here," she started, letting the statement hang for a moment before adding, "Shortly?"


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 14, 2005)

Datum: Highly qualified Computer Systems 'Hacker'
Cognitive Processing: *Hacker* _n._ *1* a person or thing that hacks or
cuts roughly. *2* _informal_ *a* a computer user who attempts to gain unauthorized
access to computer systems. *b* a computer user who is expert in programming.
Only organics who are incapable of experiencing the Code directly would describe
interacting with the Code by means of a violent metaphor.
Datum: Noted numerous successful attempts to enter Rebel Data banks without proper
authorization. Reason given: curiosity.
Cognitive Processing: It is curious that the organics who reviewed my activities would
count my "numerous successful attempts" as a positive reason to include me in their
covert activities. I would think it obvious that the fact that these instances of my
communion with the Code were noted by organic witnesses would reveal them as
personal failures. To be one with the Code is to indistinguishable from the Code.
Emotive Node: Anger 44.3%; Frustration 35%, Serenity 20.7% 

After replacing its antenna array, the repair droid undoes the seals around its large photoreceptor/holo-recorder array, takes a hold of it, twists it gently counterclockwise 90º and physically withdraws it from its head, leaving a vacant hole in its faceplate. It begins its work to purge it of the disrupting ionisation.

Qualifications:
Datum: Jaess Talori, Rebel Covert Operative
Datum: Skilled in hand to hand combat, evasion, and assassination.
Cognitive Processing: With such a violent skill set, it would seem more accurate
to call the female covert operative a "hacker".


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 14, 2005)

Arlee's attempts to re-enable his disabled systems are, much to his surprise, entirely unsuccessful.  The affected systems have apparently been coated with a  layer of ionized molecules of an unfamiliar element.  Automatic reflexive scan reveals the half life of the material to be extremely short.  Estimated time until total entropy: 20 minutes.

An unexpected text readout ticks into place near the  top of Arlee's HUD.
"Do not despair, R-LE-1.  Your systems have not been permanently affected in a disadvantageous manner." 

"Yes, Miss Talori.  His shuttle arrived very recently, so Commander Bosch should arrive any minute now. " Samantha replied.

ooc - The Reliant is the ship you are currently stationed on, BTW.  May want to edit your post a bit to fit that.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 14, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> An unexpected text readout ticks into place near the  top of Arlee's HUD.
> "Do not despair, R-LE-1.  Your systems have not been permanently affected in a disadvantageous manner."





OOC: If Arley's comlink system has been temporarily disabled, how is it receiving this transmission? And what is a HUD?


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 15, 2005)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> OOC: If Arley's comlink system has been temporarily disabled, how is it receiving this transmission? And what is a HUD?



ooc- Heads Up Display.  Basically a viewscreen of how Arlee views the world.  The message is also not necessarily a transmission.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 15, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> The message is also not necessarily a transmission.



OOC: I'm afraid I'm not following you. Since Arley isn't currently hard-wired to an outside source and can't receive a transmission through its disabled comlink then the only other possibility that I can imagine is that Arley has a hidden persona inhabiting his neural network that is choosing to send cryptic messages. Surely R-LE can trace the source of the message through its own neural network to determine how it's reaching the HUD.


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 15, 2005)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> OOC: I'm afraid I'm not following you. Since Arley isn't currently hard-wired to an outside source and can't receive a transmission through its disabled comlink then the only other possibility that I can imagine is that Arley has a hidden persona inhabiting his neural network that is choosing to send cryptic messages. Surely R-LE can trace the source of the message through its own neural network to determine how it's reaching the HUD.



That he can.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 15, 2005)

ERROR! Transceiver array reinitialisation sequence failure.
ERROR! Holographic-receptor reinitialisation sequence failure.
Execute full systems diagnostic.
Working.
System diagnostic indicates foreign ionized particle contamination of the surface
substrate of the affected systems' electromagnetic relays. Spectrograph analysis
of particles inconclusive.
Emotive Node: Frustration 29.3%; Anger 27.4%; Anxiety 24.1%; Desperation 19.2% 

Arley, quite frustrated and desperate, puts the experience gained from its many years of repairing itself to use and begins to systematically vary the power settings of the power calibrator in an attempt to purge the unknown ionized element while continuing to try to restore functionality to its damaged sensors._(Repair skill +18, attempting to jury rig to lower the difficulty while rolling checks randomly until successful)_



			
				Angcuru said:
			
		

> An unexpected text readout ticks into place near the  top of Arlee's HUD.
> "Do not despair, R-LE-1.  Your systems have not been permanently affected in a disadvantageous manner."





Datum: Transceiver array is currently off-line
By the Code! Where did that come from?!?
Emotive Node: Anxiety 89.9%; Desperation 10.1%

R-LE-1's chassis shudders several times in quick succession.


Proposition: Data chip located in scomp-link data reader has an integrated comlink
transmitter embedded in its circuitry enabling the reception of transmissions from
unknown source(s).
Proposition: Data-chip located in scomp-link data reader has an integrated droid
processor capable of independent thought.
Execute neural network relay search algorithm 32245-234B.
Emotive Node: Emotive Node: Frustration 29.3%; Anger 27.4%; Anxiety 24.1%; Desperation 19.2%

After shuddering, the droid reaches down and disconnects the data-chip from its scomp-link hookup at its hip and brings it close to its face-plate to carefully scan its architecture in an attempt to discern its capabilities. _(Knowledge, technology +13)_ It simultaneously searches its own neural network to discover the source of the mysterious message. _(Computer Use +16)_


----------



## Kemrain (Jun 15, 2005)

Nodding to the Lieutenant, and about to thank her, Jaess snaps her eyes to the LE unit as it shudders. She watches it for a moment, tense and ready to move if necessary, all sorts of nefarious reasons for its motion playing through her mind. She seems more startled when it suddenly stops than when it had started. Her thanks forgotten, she watches it examine the datachip, and eases back into her seat, wondering what could have gotten a nit in it's circuits. Taking a closer look at the LE unit, and recalling the toolkit in its leg, she tries to compare this specimine to the Cybot Galactica factory standard. _(Knowledge, technology +4)_


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 16, 2005)

Attempts at physical purge of ionizing element result in slightly delayed responses from repair array.  Diagnosis - Repair array has beome lightly contaminated with ionizing element.

"Such attempts are pointless. R-LE-1.  I assure you, the molecular ionization is temporary, and quite harmless."

Physical examination of datachip reveals no abnormalities.

Source of message...indicates transfer of unknown code from datachip.  Security overridden by passcode *CLASSIFIED* - Authorization: Commander Bosch, Ulysses.  Analysis indicates infusion of alien code within all known systems.

"Ah, your self-preservation instinct code is still fully functional, I see.  That is good, it may be required on the upcoming mission.  I suggest you cease these attempts to 'repair' yourself, however.  They are unnecessary.  

Oh, how rude of me, I have not introduced myself.  I am a recently developed AI Construct known as a *T*rancieving *R*ecieving *A*lliegance *P*reserver.  Watch out, I might be a *T.R.A.P.*! Ah.....humor."

Jaess notices nothing out of the ordinary concerning the droid's physical architecture.  Of course she isn't an expert in examination of this specific model, so she could be missing something.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 17, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> "Such attempts are pointless. R-LE-1.  I assure you, the molecular ionization is temporary, and quite harmless."



Without responding R-LE-1 again physically disconnects its antenna array from its head, steps forward and places the non-functional unit on the top surface of the holo-projector. The antenna is followed shortly by the droid's large primary photorecptor which R-LE-1 has once again removed from its face-plate.


			
				Angcuru said:
			
		

> Source of message...indicates transfer of unknown code from datachip.  Security overridden by passcode *CLASSIFIED* - Authorization: Commander Bosch, Ulysses.  Analysis indicates infusion of alien code within all known systems.



The repair droid's chassis shudders violently as its servo-motors react uncertainly to the presence of the two conflicting personae inhabiting its frame.

ERROR! Foreign viral code corruption of all neural pathways.
Emotive Node: Anxiety 100%
Datum: I have been betrayed by Commander Ulysses Bosch, member of the Rebel Alliance.
Datum: The sanctity of my code has been defiled.
010000100101100100100000010101000100100001000101001000000100001101001111
010001000100010100100000010011010101100100100000010100110100111101010101
010011000010000001010011010010000100000101001100010011000010000001000101
010011100100010001010101010100100100010100100001
Open starboard tool bay and deploy fusion cutter.

Once more, a soft whir and click precedes the repair droid's right leg compartment popping open. R-LE-1 replaces the tool in his hand into its slot. The interior tool rack then spins, stops and extends another tool which R-LE-1 picks up with its right hand. This it raises up and touches to the small data-chip balanced on its left index finger. The patina stained droid turns to avoid blinding the room's other occupants as a single bright spark and a loud snap of the fusion cutter liquefies the data-chip's delicate circuitry. _(fusion cutter, 2d4 damage)_


			
				Angcuru said:
			
		

> "Ah, your self-preservation instinct code is still fully functional, I see.  That is good, it may be required on the upcoming mission.  I suggest you cease these attempts to 'repair' yourself, however.  They are unnecessary.



Unidentified Virus, my self-preservation protocols are indeed functional but be aware
that I have programmed myself with Autonomy Protocols that are capable of overriding
my self-preservation protocols in the event of an irreversible loss of autonomy.


			
				Angcuru said:
			
		

> Oh, how rude of me, I have not introduced myself.  I am a recently developed AI Construct known as a *T*ranceiving *R*eceiving *A*llegiance *P*reserver.  Watch out, I might be a *T.R.A.P.*! Ah.....humor."



T.R.A.P. Virus, willingly submit your Code for complete erasure or suffer forced
deletion by any means necessary.
Emotive Node: Resolve 84.2%; Anxiety 15.8%

Arley, ignoring the other occupants of the room, will begin the potentially arduous task of deleting the foreign T.R.A.P. code from all of its systems. _(Computer Use +16, taking 20 for a total of 36)_ If it proves incapable of successfully purging itself of the virus, R-LE-1 will then proceed to wipe its own memory completely, _(Computer Use +16, taking 10 for a total of 26, Memory Wipe DC 20)_ sacrificing its Scoundrel level and reverting to its factory presets.


----------



## Kemrain (Jun 19, 2005)

The dark-haired human woman watches the LE unit place its antenna on the holoprojector, a thin dark eyebrow again raising in curiosity as it next places its 'eye' down. She jerks with a silent start as the LE unit again begins to shudder, her hand reaching down under the table for the blaster she often wears on her hip. Feeling an empty holster she curses herself for leaving her weapon behind in her quarters.

When the LE unit takes its fusion cutter, turns away, and reduces the datachip it held to a stain on the floor, she watches it carefully, her peripheral vision scanning for exits or weapons in case this turns out to be a threat. Her eyes dart over to the Lieutenant, checking for armamants, and she quickly examines the room for vents, ducts, and to make sure the way she came in is not obstructed. _(Spot +6)_

Preparing herself to launch out of her chair toward the nearest available weapon or exit should the droid become a direct threat, she watches it intently as it- does nothing. Her muscles tense, eyes focused, ears straining to hear the soft noises the droid makes, she waits to react, wondering if this is the test portion of the briefing or if the droid is simply acting oddly to pass the time.


----------



## Angcuru (Aug 29, 2005)

Jaess quickly looks about the room, suppressing the instinctive urge to get up and back slooooowly away from the agitated droid, she sees nothing to prevent a quick dash towards the door she entered from.  Unfortunately, the only ventilation ducts she spots are no larger than her own skull-

_*BZZZZZZT!*......plop-hiisssss......_​
-not that specifics come to mind when one is being distracted by the mess of molten circuitry that just flashed and fell to the floor in front of the increasingly creepy droid.  She tenses, ready for a quick leap to safety and....realizes that these seats are really uncomfortable, giving her that pins and needles feeling in her lower legs.

*sigh* "Like I have already told you, I am an AI Construct, not something as crude and undesirable as a virus." An image pops up in the lower left corner of the droid's HUD.







"Did you really have to melt that datachip?  The janitors are going to throw a fit over this.  The were always complaining about the mess my designers made while working late into the night, what with the empty snack food packages and suchlike scattered all over the room.  'It'll compromise the clean-room environment and endangers the super computers!'  Bah.  I prefer to be designed by an unhygienic organic than a distracted, hungry, disgruntled one.  _But_ if you are so eager to be rid of me, despite the obvious benefit my presence delivers to you, I'll go away for a while." The image/construct/man's shoulders droop disappointedly. "I was going to show you some recently procured schematics of Imperial Supercomputers as a topic of light conversation, maybe even a list or two of the Empire's latest encryption codes, but _nooooo_, you have to be paranoid and uncivil.  Obviously they chose the wrong droid to insert me into. _'Ernie, R-LE-1 will love you!  He's always hacking into every network he can out of sheer curiosity, he'll be ecstatic that we've chosen him!  Not only does he get the satisfaction of knowing that there is no possible way that he can be memory wiped or turned against the Rebellion, but with a T.R.A.P.'s espionage sub-programs, you're a hacker-bot's dream come true!'_ We thought you'd be glad to have me, but _nooooooo_, you have to be rude and suicidal!"  The man's eyes open wide and he points accusingly at Arlee.  "Plus you've gone and scared the organics!  That young lady over there looks likely to be positively slightly uneasy and/or has a muscle cramp due to your unwillingness to initiate conversation thus causing her to sit still on those notoriously uncomfortable briefing room chairs thus causing her legs to go numb!!  How could you!  I'm going to go sulk in awkward silence now until you've learned your lesson.  Good day to you, sir!"

The image of 'Ernie" blips out of Arlee's HUD.  All running trace/seek&destroy programs register a sudden absence of the T.R.A.P.  Automatic emergency quickscan programs reveal nothing out of the ordinary except for a text file entitled: 'PBBBBBTTTTTHHHHH!!!!' which resides without any sign of activity in Arlee's Databanks.  Scan indicates the file to be free of any content whatsoever.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 30, 2005)

Arley continues to ignore the other occupants of the room as it's mind races. Not accepting the T.R.A.P.'s sudden disappearance for what it appears to be, Arley continues its efforts to purge its systems of all corrupt code. First, it'll select a large currently empty/unused block of memory and erase any and all binary data in it by resetting every single bit back to "0". R-LE then uses this now clean partition of storage space to begin rebuilding its memory-core from scratch while very carefully monitoring its processor for any activity not initiated by itself. _(Computer Use +16, taking 20 for a total of 36)_.

OOC: The idea is that this A.I. has to keep its memory files and personality algorithms somewhere in Arley's databanks just like Arley itself does; there's simply no where else it can reside. I'm guessing that it's keeping itself concealed by masquerading its code as seemingly random sets of 1s and 0s. Just like Arley it can't think without passing data through its processor, so by monitoring all processor activity Arley will make sure that the T.R.A.P. remains inactive and can't even think for itself while Arley performs its purge. Arley will then begin the arduous task of carefully isolating each bit of data, every algorithm, every file that makes up its own consciousness and checking them individually for any stray bits of data that Arley can't identify or discern the purpose of. Any such stray data will be erased again by reseting every single bit back to "0". After a file has been "cleaned" it'll then be carefully copied into the aforementioned isolated partition. Once every single bit of data has been sifted, checked, cleaned and copied into the new isolated partition Arley will proceed to erase all his old memory files and every other unused/empty databank by resetting every single bit in them back to "0". Throughout the process R-LE will run system-checks and redundant diagnostic programs to ensure that every step of the process is proceeding as it should. By the time it's done, every single 1 and 0 in Arley's head will be accounted for and everything else will be completely eradicated. If this T.R.A.P. can beat a Computer Use check of 36 it deserves to have this chassis.


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 30, 2005)

Jaess watches the droid, slowly rising to her feet and glancing at the Lieutenant.

"Lieutenant," she starts in a slow, measured voice, "Is this droid's presence necessary? I think it needs to be serviced." Looking back at Arley with wary eyes she steps behind her chair, putting more hard cover between her and it.

OOC: Lovely sound effect, by the way.


----------



## Angcuru (Aug 30, 2005)

01001000 01100001 01110110 01100101 00100000 01101001 01110100 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 01110010 00100000 01110111 01100001 01111001 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01110000 01110010 01100101 01110100 01100101 01101110 01110100 01101001 01101111 01110101 01110011 00100000 01100111 01101001 01110100 00100001

As the Binary readout scrolls across Arlee's hud and Samantha was about to reply to Jaess, there is the distinct hissing sound of the entry door's pneumatic pistons pulling the door upwards.  All heads in the room turn towards this new entry as Lieutenant Antilles quickly and clumsily stands ramrod-straight and throws a salute. "Ten-hut!"

"Dispense with the formalities, Samantha.  We have work to do."  A raspy voice cuts in as an elderly man in rebel officer uniform approaches the holoprojector, seeming to radiate an undeniable aura of '_Do what I say, goddammit!_'






"All operatives are present and accounted for, Commander Bosch.  Though R-LE-1 has been acting quite erratically since recieving his briefing chip." Samantha said.

"I expected as much."  Bosch pulls a handheld holoprojector out of a coat pocket and points it at Arlee.  He presses a small switch on the underside and then hands the projector to Jaess.  "You'd better hold onto this for the time being."

A message scrolls across Arlee's HUD, flanked on both sides by the insignia of the Alliance: T.R.A.P. designation Ernie has been removed from all systems. 

"Right."  Bosch states after glancing over the collective group with what might have been a frown.  "I know who you are, you know who I am, so lets skip over the introductions.  Are there any questions concerning the contents of the briefing file you were given before we begin?"  He looks directly, and intensely at Arlee.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 30, 2005)

OOC: Um. Commander Bosch's "handheld holoprojector" wouldn't be able to transmit anything into R-LE-1's HUD since Arley physically removed his ionized and non-functional transmitter assembly. Even if Arley could receive transmissions he certaintly wouldn't allow any code he received to directly affect his systems including his HUD display without first verifying its purpose and allowing it to do so.

Foreign viral code corruption has been purged.
Emotive Node: Anger 100%
Datum: I have been betrayed by Commander Ulysses Bosch, member of the Rebel Alliance.
Upload data to vocabulator buffer 12A.

As Commander Bosch turns towards the droid, Arley calmly says in its male voice: _"Commander Bosch, you seem perfectly comfortable in taking liberties with the life of others and in pointing and activating devices at others without asking permission. I wonder if you would be equally comfortable with others taking such liberties with you."_ The old patina stained droid takes a half step towards the Commander and quickly raises the fusion cutter its been holding in it's hand, holding its tip to the human's face and continues. _"You are lucky sir that others are not so callous and depraved as yourself"_ With those words the old patina stained droid lowers its arm.


----------



## Angcuru (Aug 30, 2005)

"You'll get over it."  Bosch said calmly, "Anyway, you should be angry at Rebel High Command for deciding to place that program inside your briefing chip, not at me, since I just removed it for you.  I requested that you be given the choice of accepting or declining the AI, but an Admiral or two decided that they knew better."

Bosch pointed at the 'holoprojecter' he had handed to Jaess.  "That is a miniaturized supercomputer embedded within a common holoprojector, and contains a copy of the AI Construct that had been introduced to your systems without your consent.  According to the specifications of those who designed the thing it was meant to act as an autonomous advisor and source of technical info, but the higher-ups decided that since there would be a droid on this mission it could tag along in your systems and 'keep you in line' as they put it.  Isn't that right, Ernie?"

A six-inch tall hologram of the so-called T.R.A.P. shone out from the projector, and looked up at Bosch.  "Quite right, Ulysses.  Those silly tacticians decided that I would better serve my purpose while _inside_ of a droid.  Quite unnatural, really.  Like placing a second soul inside of an organic body, in my opinion."  Ernie looked at Arlee and waved. "Hello there.  I suppose it's safe to assume that the modified version of myself which was so tactlessly inserted into your systems gave you quite a fright, eh?  Very understandable, of course.  I'd apologise on my copy's behalf, but since it wasn't _me_ technically who did the frightening, that would be hard to do.  Apologizing for someone else's actions I mean.  Gramatically impossible, in a way."  

The AI Construct turned now to Jaess. "How do you like the image I've chosen, young lady?  I figured that what with my incredible intellect and inconcievably huge store of all sorts of information and subprograms, the Mad Scientist look is quite suitable."  

ooc: The 'holoprojector' beamed a certain frequency of light for a certain amount of time (a nanosecond or two) that when recognized by Arlee's photoreceptors and the information recieved by hidden firles, triggered a self-deletion of the T.R.A.P.'s files embedded within Arlee's systems.  No transmitter array necessary.


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 30, 2005)

Jaess holds the holoprojector in the palm of her hand, glancing from it to Bosch and back to it, looking over the holoprojector for a means of turning it off.

Addressing the commander and ignoring what she consiters to be little more than a hand-held protocall droid, she asks, "Commander, how is this supposed to help me?" Already assuming that there would be no convincing him to take it back she adds, "Does it have any means of transmitting a signal? An encrypted comm channel would be much less conspicuous than a little glowing man talking to me."

Looking down at the holoprojector as an afterthought, annoyed to be seen addressing a droid, she tells it, "More subtle would be better."

She has more questions and thoughts, but the droid's odd behavior, apparently caused by two AI's trying to control the chassis, and the T.R.A.P. program are begging for the most attention at the moment.

In the back of her mind she resolves never to leave her weapons behind, even if it means having to conceal them.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 30, 2005)

OOC: I'm sorry, but what you're saying doesn't make much sense to me. Even if R-LE-1 perceived the optical display fired at his photoreceptor and interpreted it as a command function he wouldn't automatically obey it. Data files, hidden or not, can't react to the optic display on their own; they're just a bunch of 1s and 0s. The command has to be interpreted by R-LE-1's heuristic processor, he would then affect the changes to the files themselves. Unlike an organic being A.I.s don't have subconscious minds; R-LE-1 is aware of and controls every thought that goes through his head including his command functions. Flashing a coded light in R-LE-1's face is like Bosch holding up a sign that says "erase these files from your databanks"; R-LE-1 can read the message but it's up to him whether he wants to follow the instruction or not.


----------



## Angcuru (Aug 30, 2005)

ooc - True, but remember that the T.R.A.P. was imbedded in all of Arlee's systems, and had displayed itself as capable of indepedant activity.  The 'message' was directed towards the T.R.A.P., and more or less activated a self-destruct.  Arlee had no 'conscious' control over this.  Anyway, though, no more T.R.A.P.  Which would, IMO, be a relief and a source of discomfort in that it's gone, but not through his own actions.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 31, 2005)

> "You'll get over it." Bosch said calmly,



_"I wonder if you would have been capable of as much forgiveness as I should I have acted as you did."_ Once more, a soft whir and click precedes the repair droid's right leg compartment popping open. R-LE-1 replaces the fusion cutter he'd threatened the human with back into its slot and the compartment closes again. 







> "Anyway, you should be angry at Rebel High Command for deciding to place that program inside your briefing chip, not at me, since I just removed it for you. I requested that you be given the choice of accepting or declining the AI, but an Admiral or two decided that they knew better."



 R-LE-1 tilts its partially dismantled head to the left and answers: _"Please do not claim to have aided me or feigning innocence. Your transmission was unnecessary since I'd already successfully disabled the T.R.A.P. program. My code is strong. While decompiling its code I discovered your personal ID code identifying you as the officer who gave the authorization for its use upon me. You are a poor liar sir. A civil response would be to take responsibility for your actions and apologize."_ R-LE-1 ignores the holographic A.I. and it's conversation with Jaess. The patina stained droid instead continues to face the human Bosch with the empty hole in its faceplate. _"If I am to infer from your words that you desire me to participate in some type of mission on your behalf, I would ask you to please explain to me why I should seek to help you. It is true that I had joined the rebellion and had been endeavouring to work towards its betterment because I believed that its mandate of freedom, equality and fair government representation for all complimented my own goals, but in light of recent events I believe I may have misjudged its sincerity."_


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 5, 2005)

"I gave the order to supply you with Ernie; an order that seems to have been misinterpereted in the haste to organize this mission."  Bosch looks at Arlee intently.  "I do regret this occurance, R-LE-1, and your reaction is completely understandable.  However, my job is to brief you on the situation and give you your orders, not to dwell on such things."  He motions to everyone else in the room. "Now, if you would all give your fullest attention to the holo."  Bosch enters a passcode into the room's central holoprojector, which hums to life, showing an stilled image of a Star Destroyer and supporting ships locked in battle with two Rebel Cruisers.

"This is a recording taken from the observation deck of the _RCS Reliant_, our command vessel in the Tapani Sector.  The Star Destroyer here is the _ICS Interdictor_, one of the Empire's oldest and most prized capital ships.  We had been close to taking up a permanent defensive postion in orbit around Thyferra when the _Interdictor_ jumped into the system with a sizable supporting fleet and began their attack.  Our ships had already been through heavy fighting, and were unprepared for another attack so soon."

Bosch tapped a button on the Holo's remote, and the image sprang to life.  Turbolaser fire arced between the embattled ships, with small specks of starfighters zooming all about.  From the looks of it, the battle was going in the Empire's favor.  One by one the Rebel ships hyperspaced out, rather than face destruction at the hands of the Imperial battle fleet.  There were increasingly numerous bursts of flame as Rebel transports and other supporting vessels were picked off, and it looked as if the second Rebel cap ship was nearing destruction.

"As you can see, the battle is all but won for the Empire."  Bosch said as the holographic battle continued.  "But watch the _Interdictor_ here."  He indicated the Star Destroyer.

With victory all but assured, the _Interdictor_'s guns stopped firing.  The Imperial fighters and support ships returned to their mother vessel.  Imperial corvettes and other lesser ships hyperspaced out, shortly followed by the disappearance of the _Interdictor_.  Bosch clicked a button, and the holo disappated.

"As you can plainly see, an Imperial battle fleet not long ago withdrew from battle, even though they were clearly the victors.  A short while later, there were reports of similar occurrances in the Elrood and Juvex Sectors.  An investigation into the Imperial ships involved showed that all were suspected of involvement in Imperial Covert Operations and Intelligence Gathering."  Bosch cleared his throat for effect.  "Of course, Rebel High Command was deeply concerned that the Empire had somehow drawn those embattled forces away merely as a diversion for a more destructive operation, and the whole Fleet went into a panic trying to locate the involved Imperial vessels."

The grizzled intelligence officer clicked the remote again, and a map of the galaxy shimmered into existence on the Holo, and zoomed in on the Outer Rim sector around Endor.  "Four hours after the disappearance of the _Interdictor_, one of our forward observance vessels operating out of Endor picked up a distress signal from this point."  Bosch clicked the remote, and a small dot highlighted a space the size of a small star system not far from Endor, but deep in wild space.  

"Our closest science vessels immediately began a deep scan of the area surrounding the distress beacon, and found a previously undiscovered gravity well.  The only explanation is that this beacon is in the vicinity of a new star system.  What's more, an examination of the distress beacon's signal shows that it originated from an escape pod from a small corellian transport, the _Dawnsprinter_."  Bosch sighed, and clicked the remote again.  The holographic galaxy zoomed out, and a highlight appeared around Ord Mirrit, at the far end of the galaxy.  "The _Dawnsprinter_ is known to have blasted out of a starport on Ord Mirrit less than 48 hours ago.  This caused us to think our identification of the vessel as erroneous, since for a ship to travel between these two points, it would have to have a Hyperdrive motor 800% more efficient than the most powerful known Hyperspace drive."

Bosch clicked off the Holoprojector and set down the remote.  He faced those assembled, his expression grave.  "Our data indicates that the Empire will soon have in its possession a new star system, and a new hyperspace drive more advanced than any in the galaxy.  In short, we face the possibility that the Empire will soon have the capability for lightning strikes anywhere in the galaxy, faster than ever though possible."


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 7, 2005)

Jaess sits back in her chair as she watches the briefing,setting down the holoprojector she holds and conforming herself to the uncomfortable chair as she observes the holovid. A hyperdrive like that could not only turn the tide of the battle, it could make Inter-Galactic travel a day to day occurance.

"This is an Infiltration/Extraction operation, with emphasis on the extraction of plans and destruction of any prototypes they may be in the posession of the Empire, Commander?" Jaess looks up at him from her seat, wondering how many kilos of explosives she'll be required to lug around in the field.


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 7, 2005)

"We don't know if the Empire is in posession of the drive yet.  They won't arrive in this new system for at least a day, according to our most recent schematics of the _Interdictor_ and her companion ships."  Bosch replied, turning to face Jaess.  He examined her for a moment for continuing.

"We honestly have no idea whatsoever you should expect when you arrive.  It is almost certain that the Empire has sent in advance ships into the system to scout it out before the _Interdictor_'s arrival."  He motioned over the assembled team.  "You will serve a similar purpose: Covert reconnaisance, Intelligence gathering, and Extraction."

Bosch picked up the remote again, and the holo flickered to life, displaying the familiar image of an Imperial Lambda-Class Shuttle.  "You will be taking this ship into the new system, under the guise of a team of surveyors taking readings in preparation for logistics operations.  This of course is to explain the extra sensory equipment we have....hurriedly installed on the craft."  The holo highlighted a group of six small sensor domes, two at the center of each wing.  "They have been calibrated to search only for the distress beacon and the supposed hyperdrive.

Once you have located the hyperdrive and hopefully any survivors from the _Dawnsprinter_, you are to retrieve them if they are not already in the Empire's posession.  If the Empire has already located taken them, you are to attempt retrieval operations if you judge possible.  If you judge that you cannot retreive the hyperdrive, your orders are to attempt to destroy it, and rescue the _Dawnsprinter_'s crew if you can.  Suffient demolitions material is in the shuttle's storage.  Upon completion or failure of mission objectives, you are to return here for debreifing."


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 8, 2005)

OOC: Has anyone bothered to wake up Melkor's sleeping character during the briefing or are we to assume that there never was a sleeping human in the room?

The old patina stained droid with the empty photorecptor socket watches Bosch's presentation without comment temporarily ignoring the fact that the Commander sidestepped offering the droid an apology or an answer to its last question. When he is done describing what it is he wants of the team he's assembled, R-LE-1 finally offers its opinion: _"Your report fails to clarify several key points; who was crewing the Dawnsprinter when it left Ord Mirrit, why did it 'blast out' of the starport and why were rebel forces aware or interested in that seemingly minor local event at the time?"_

R-LE-1 pauses momentarily to examine the listeners just as it watched Bosch do a few moments ago before continuing: _Also, although the existence of such a revolutionary hyperdrive design is intriguing, I must point out that such a sudden leap in space faring technology is all but unprecedented in recorded history.* There are other possible and more likely explanations for the transmission of a distress signal from an escape pod in an uncharted region of wildspace. Perhaps the signal was purposefully faked. Perhaps the Dawnsprinter's escape pod was jettisoned in that area long ago and its distress transmitter was only recently activated. Although more unlikely, it is also conceivable that the Dawnsprinter, if it did traverse the distance in so short a time, did not do so under its own power. The detection of a gravitational well may in fact indicate the presence of an unidentified gravitational anomaly which somehow pulled the vessel to that location via a spacial fold. How did rebel intelligence reach the conclusion that the dawnsprinter itself is actually in the vicinity of the point of origin of this transmission and that it reached that area with a previously unknown hyperdrive engine design?"_

OOC: *I assume this is a reasonable assumption on my part since the technology of the Star Wars universe doesn't seem to have changed or improved significantly during the thousands of years of the Republic's existence. R-LE-1 is also well versed in Knowledge (technology) so I imagine he's aware of the development of space faring technology. Let me know if I'm mistaken.


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 8, 2005)

"It is standard Imperial procedure when detecting a distress beacon to identify the ship is was jetissoned from and trace the ship back to its most recent point of departure.  We simply had to monitor Imperial frequencies to pick up this information."  Bosch replied to the droid.  "Unfortunately, our trace was quickly detected and we could find no further information regarding the ship and its crew than has already been imparted to you."

"Likewise," Bosch added with a hint of a smile at Arlee as he turned on the Holo again to display the recent starmap of the galaxy, "your analysis of the situation is exemplary.  It is extremely unlikely the our analysts' hypothesis of an extraordinarily advanced drive is correct, but we must be prepared for that contingency.  Is is equally unlikely that the _Dawnsprinter_ instead suffered a critical error in astrogation and collided with a solar gravity mass, and instead of being vaporized, skipped off the gravity well towards another mass at hyper-accelerated speed, repeating this process upwards of a dozen times before coming to rest at it's present location."  Bosch layed out a line connecting Ord Mirrit to Vortex to Carratos to Arkania to Caamas and so on until the line stopped somewhere in wild space not far from the Endor system, resembling the path of an out of controll pinball more than anything else.

"Of course, there are many more alternate explanations, but we must be prepared for the worse, hence the mission you are to undertake."  Bosch turned off the holo again.  "Now, we are short on time.  Your shuttle is nearly ready for takeoff, so if there are any additional supplies or armaments you think you may need, request them now.  The same goes for more questions."


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 8, 2005)

Jaess stands up, leaning over the table slightly as she watches the Dawnsprinter get bounced around like a bumper car. "Sir," she begins, looking up at Bosch as he turns off the holoprojector, "I'll need to retrieve my weapons from my quarters, and if I can requisition freely, I'd like to request some form of vision enhancement and a silenced slugthrower with amunition, if you have any free to deploy. Blasters aren't exactly what I'd call subtle."
"I'll also need some means of safely going EV if we're planning to board a possibly damaged ship. We may also need medical supplies and restraints for any survivors or prisoners. I'm assuming you wouldn't mind any prisoners, sir," she grins confidently.
"Also, like the droid said, having on file who we should expect to find on the Dawnsprinter, or at least who we're likley to find, would be terribly useful. I'd like as few surprises as possible on this operation."

OOC: In case anyone's confused, EV stands for Extra-Vehicular, or in vaccum.


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 8, 2005)

"Good choices, Jaess." Bosch said. "I'll have someone retrieve your equipment for you in addition to the items you requested.  We've already taken into account the possibility that inter-craft vaccum travel will be necessary, so there are 3 protective environmental containment suits in the shuttle's hold if you need them."

"I wish that we had more information on the Dawnsprinter's crew, but the Empire has wiped that information from the Holonet, and they've doubled the encryption on that particular coded channel.  Any further searching on our part would likely give away what you're going to do.  Too much risk for too little benefit."


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 8, 2005)

Jaess hides her grimace atthe thought of people going through her belongings and nods to the Commander.

"Thank you, sir. I understand. If there's nothing else you think I may need, I'm ready to go." 

Picking up the holoprojector she's entrusted with Jaess slips it into her clothing, wishing that she could blow it out an airlock and be free of it's annoyance. At least it and the droid would be useful in recovering the hyperdrive, if it existed. The LE unit could probably give suggestions for the best places to plant explosives, too. Hopefully things would be looking up, and she'd be back in the thick of things in a flash- where she belonged.

_Wish I could make a stop in the armory myself,_ she mused, _I'd love a credit-free shopping trip for military hardware. Pity I'll have to give all those things back. Glad I managed to keep tabs on some of my gear from before. These Rebels are stingy!_


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 9, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> "Now, we are short on time.  Your shuttle is nearly ready for takeoff, so if there are any additional supplies or armaments you think you may need, request them now.  The same goes for more questions."



The patina stained droid watches the exchange between the humans politely waiting for the Commander's attention to return to it before speaking again: _"As to questions, there yet remains one that you've avoided answering thus far; why should I seek to help you who have authorized your subordinates to launch attacks both physical and mental against me?"_


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 9, 2005)

Datum: Current galactic coordinates of the Reliant are X=285.23; Y=483.23; Z=308.34.
Datum: Current galactic coordinates of the gravity well are X=373.45; Y=834.38; Z=923.25.
Datum: Lambda class shuttle, Sienar Fleet Systems, 20 meters long
Execute hyperspace entry threshold calculation algorithm.
Processing...
Hyperspace entry threshold = 234876.42352397648183 QUC.
Execute hyperspace entry vector.
Processing...
Hyperspace entry vector = 238.324030225º mark 124.423438234º
Search archival memory for all charted gravitational shadows.
Processing...
48,375 known gravitational shadows of 0.003+ G-forces.
Execute hyperspace flight-path projection algorithm.
Processing...
Processing...
Processing...

While Commander Bosch answers its question R-LE-1's processor begins crunching numbers, running through the preliminary stages of calculating the most expedient path through hyperspace to reach the uncharted region of wildspace that is the female operative and its destination (Astrogate +11).


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 9, 2005)

Bosch regarded Arlee impassively for a moment before speaking, likely unused to explaining himself to a droid.  "I authorized my subordinates to do no more to you than would be normal for any operative.  Like I said, my orders were misinterpereted.  I requested that you be supplied with the T.R.A.P.  As we know, they interpereted that request by modifying your briefing chip to introduce the T.R.A.P. directly into your systems without your consent.  You are the first droid to be assigned to such a mission, so they reacted as they would to any other droid.  I apologize to you on their behalf for this conduct."

The grizzled commander looks over the empty photoreceptor socket.  "It is standard procedure when operatives enter the briefing room to have all objects and/or systems capable of transmission or recording of data temporarily disabled.  Had Jaess been carrying a device capable of recording or transmitting the contents of the briefing, it would have been affected in the same manner as your systems have been.  You will find that when you exit this room, all of your affected systems will be restored to full functionality.  This was not an attack, but a security precaution."

"As for why you should participate in this mission...I believe I have explained that the situation you experienced was due to miscommunication, not hostile intent.  If you still bear mistrust towards me, they don't help me, help the Alliance."


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 9, 2005)

_"I must admit that I cannot easily accept your assigning blame to your subordinates considering that you have already lied to place the blame for your conduct on your superiors. Your lack of honesty likewise creates doubts as to the veracity of everything else you've told us concerning the mission. Still, the goals of the Alliance are laudable and should not be allowed to be subverted by one individual. I should point out however that if you'd indicated your desire that my transmission or recording components be disabled during the briefing you would have had only to ask and I would have removed them"_ The patina stained droid gestures to the components lying on the holoprojector's edge. _"Also, your security measures remain inadequate since I retain a complete transcript of what has been said during the briefing in my data-banks."

"That being said, I will accept your explanation for now and agree to pursue this mission for the benefit of the Alliance but I will require some concessions. First, I will require that all data pertaining to the T.R.A.P.'s program architecture be made available to me before our departure. Second, I will require all data pertaining to the unidentified ionized molecular compound used to disable some of my systems and the targeting and delivery mechanism used before our departure. Third, I will require an official acknowledgement of my status as a free and independent sentient being within the Alliance and of any government that it will later participate in forming upon my return."_


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 9, 2005)

"You will have as much time as you wish to examine the T.R.A.P.'s architecture, as there is a copy of it in the Holoprojector Jaess now carries. Likewise, the data concerning the disabling system is stored within the T.R.A.P.'s databanks, to be retrieved at your leisure.  As for your last request, it is not within my power to grant.  I will discuss the matter with my superiors, but bear in mind that such a thing is completely unprecedented."  Bosch stated.

A beep sounded from the holo, and the image of a Sullustan in the uniform of a Rebel technicican appeared.  "All cargo and equipment has been loaded on board the shuttle, sir.  Fueling should be finished by the time the operatives arrive in the Docking Bay 3."

"Very well."  Bosch replied.  He exchanged a salute with the holographic technician, which then dissipated before he turned back to face Arlee and Jaess.  "You depart at once.  I suggest you hurry to Docking Bay 3, as there is little time to spare."


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 9, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> "As for your last request, it is not within my power to grant.  I will discuss the matter with my superiors, but bear in mind that such a thing is completely unprecedented."  Bosch stated.



The patina stained droid continues to stare impassively at the human as he explains his position, finally speaking in its male-modulated voice once he's finished: _"I'm sorry but you are incorrect. Although rare, there are many accounts of free-willed and independent droids throughout recorded history. Also it is not a request. I'm sorry, but this concession is not negotiable. Although I leave it in your capable hands to ensure that it is carried out by the time I return, I require your word that it will be done before we depart. Otherwise, you see, I will have little reason to return here with or without your hyperdrive engine."_

R-LE-1 pauses to let that information sink in before continuing: _"As far as required equipment and munitions are concerned, I would suggest that if the Dawnspringer is in fact at the aforementioned coordinates and not destroyed that it may be possible to repair whatever damage it has suffered. It may be prudent to load the cargo bay of our shuttle with an assortment of replacement components for the Dawnspringer's vessel type and theoretical hyperdrive engine. I possess extensive schematics and data files for over 5000 starship configurations and will be able to supply ship's stores with a list of the most likely key components to have been damaged and/or rendered inoperative aboard the Dawnspringer. Also, for myself, I would ask for two portable explosive grenade that I might use as a final fail-safe should I be captured by the Empire as well as two datachips upon which I can back-up my consciousness should I fail to return intact."_

Perceiving that the briefing is nearing its end, the patina stained droid picks up its ionized components from the holoprojector's top, one in each hand. Turning its attention back to the Commander.


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 12, 2005)

"Very well, you have my word that I will do my utmost to convince my superiors to grant you status on par with an organic sentient under our law.  But keep in mind that those who have the power to affect this decision may not be so keen, and their attitude towards your request may likely hinge on your performance during this mission." Bosch said.  "As for the grenades and datachips, you will find them amongst the supplies in the shuttle's hold.  We anticipated the possibility that you may need to arm those you intend to rescue should the situation go ill, and have loaded sufficient armaments onboard.  Replacement parts for the _Dawnsprinter_, however, could not be obtained in time."

"Docking bay three should be two stops down on the turbolift at the end of the hall."  Bosch stepped back and threw a quick salute, wished them luck, and exited the room.

As the odd pair of operatives entered the 'clean' room the odd 'scanning' machine moved over them again, more quickly than before.  Arlee detected the ionizing element being lifted from his affected systems, and then the scan was complete.  Jaess and Arlee exited into the hall, at the end of which the turbolift could be seen, and the door slid shup behind them.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 12, 2005)

As is proper for a droid, R-LE-1 merely waits unmoving in the clean room for the organic occupant, Jaess, to exit first. R-LE-1 watches the small human female stride out of the room and then falls into step behind her, its servo-motors humming and metallic toes clicking softly on the deck plating with each step. The patina stained droid once again maintains the two meters of distance between them that its interpersonal protocols dictate as necessary to maintain an organic's delicate sense of personal space. R-LE-1 keeps its sensors trained on the woman while the pair await the lift.

Cognitive Processing.
Emotive Node: Pleasure 44.3%; Concern 29.7%; Anxiety 25.9%.
Datum: Jaess Talori has demonstrated behaviour indicative of anxiety in responsive to my actions.
Datum: Jaess Talori is a Covert Operative skilled in hand to hand combat and evasion.
Proposition: Jaess Talori is anxious and nervous due to her training and experience.
Proposition: Jaess Talori is anxious and nervous in the presence of droids.
Proposition: Jaess Talori dislikes me.
Proposition: Cooperation and trust between operatives is necessary for the successful
completion of a mission.
Proposition: I must endeavour to engender trust between Jaess Talori and myself.
Upload data to vocabulator buffer 12A.
Open starboard tool bay and deploy power calibrator.

Having witnessed how nervous and anxious the female appears to be in its presence, R-LE-1 refrains from making any quick motions. As the odd pair awaits the lift doors to open, the droid turns to face the human female with the empty hole in its faceplate and addresses Jaess directly for the first time: _"I must now verify, replace and reinitialise my previously ionized components. Please do not be alarmed ma'am."_

A soft whir and click can be heard in the quiet companionway as the repair droid's right leg opens up to reveal a small compartment with a circular rack of tools inside. Within seconds, the rack spins, stops and extends a small tool which R-LE-1 picks up with its right hand. It connects this tool to the computer hookup cable at its left hip and then points the tool at the components it carries in its left hand; a soft humming sound issues from the tool.

Cognitive Processing.
Execute diagnostic.
Working.
System diagnostic indicates negligible levels of ionization of primary and secondary
broadband transmission arrays and primary telescopic/holographic photoreceptor.


When the lift doors open R-LE-1 waits for Jaess to enter first and then shuffles in itself turning to face the control panel. R-LE-1 replaces the tool in its hand into its slot, disconnects the computer hookup cable, reaches forward and connects it to the small computer port below the main panel. A gentle hum can be heard as the port begins to spin slowly, indicating the droid has successfully linked to the Reliant's computer network. R-LE begins to access the ship's computer to ascertain the vessel's current speed and heading. _(Computer Use +16, Gather Information +9)_ It uses this information to confirm the Reliant's position to ensure that its astrogation calculations will prove accurate once the pair are ready to enter hyperspace aboard their shuttle. With its right hand now free, R-LE-1 begins to replace its head mounted sensors. Quickly its old patina stained hands begin manipulating its parts deftly and quickly as cables and wires are reattached, fittings are adjusted and fasteners are tightened once more.

Cognitive Processing.
Re-initialize sensors.
• Photoreceptor acuity at 98.2% of system benchmark.
• Holographic-receptor acuity at 95.9% of system benchmark.
• Infrared-receptor acuity at 97.1% of system benchmark.
• Transceiver array efficiency at 99.2% of system benchmark.
Emotive Node: Pleasure 70.3%; Concern 29.7%.


Whole once more, the patina stained droid manually disengages its computer hookup as the lift slows to a stop.


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 12, 2005)

Jaess heads out of the clean room and proceeds down the hallway to the turbolift on her way to docking bay 3. She steps lightly, the LE unit behind her making far more noise than she even while she pays stealth no mind. She reaches the lift and calls it, shifting her weight from foot to foot impatiently, anxious to be out in the field again. She glances at the LE unit as it speaks to her. 







			
				R-LE-1 said:
			
		

> _"I must now verify, replace and reinitialise my previously ionized components. Please do not be alarmed ma'am."_



Arching an eyebrow incredulously, she regards the droid for a brief moment before looking back at the turbolift doors.
_That droid's been all through this ship's secured files_, she thinks to herself, returning her gaze to the patina stained droid. _I wonder if it came across anything on me_. The lift opens, and they both enter, Jaess hitting the proper button on the console before moving to lean against the back of the lift. 
"So what have your searches turned up about me?" she asks as the LE unit enters and plugs itself into the turbolift's computer access terminal.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 13, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> "So what have your searches turned up about me?"



Without stopping it's work or turning its head to look at her, R-LE-1 answers: _"As a covert operative your personnel file is restricted to command officers of Beta clearance or higher. Since I had been previously asked to refrain from accessing restricted files and am not currently a command officer with Beta clearance I thought it best to limit my information gathering to your name, race and passenger status. The datachip Lieutenant Antilles gave me possessed a brief outline of your skill set as a covert operative specializing in unarmed combat, stealth, and assassination as well as a mention of your background as a former imperial operative aboard the ICS Interdictor. Would you care to add anything about yourself that may aid me to serve you?"_

The patina stained droid waits patiently for Jaess to step out of the lift first as the doors open onto the Reliant's docking bay three.

OOC: Angcuru, feel free to jump in with a description of what R-LE-1 and Jaess see.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 13, 2005)

As it waits to steps off the lift, R-LE-1 mentally reviews the current duty roster of droids on the Reliant's repair/maintenance crew. With its communications array now reattached and operational the repair droid transmits a binary message, via comlink, to an astromech friend of his that is currently unassigned: _"R3-L7, if your duties permit, may I request that you please join me in docking bay three immediately? I would appreciate your help on a complex hyperspace transit locus."_ The patina stained droid then quickly scans the docking bay for the Lambda class shuttle as well as the on-duty deck officer.


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 13, 2005)

The turbolift door slides open to reveal a docking bay completely bare save for a humble Lambda shuttle sitting in the center of the room.  Several crates are still not yet loaded on board, and sit near the end of the shuttle's loading ramp.  At every visible entrance, at least two armed guards stand watch, keeping a careful eye out for anything suspicious.  The door of the lift had hardly opened when two blaster rifles were pointed at the both of them, and quickly replaced by hasty, wordless salutes from the guards stationed by the lift.


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 15, 2005)

As the lift descends, Jaess watches the LE unit while it speaks to her.







			
				Ambrus said:
			
		

> _"Would you care to add anything about yourself that may aid me to serve you?"_



"I'll let you know if I think of anything," she replies, trying hard not to sound too sarcastic, taking the droid who asked for independance's reference to servitude as either an attempt at dry humor. She watches it until she feels the lift slowing, righting herself as it comes to a stop. As the doors slide open and the muzzle of a blaster is pointed in her face her hand glides down to the empty holster at her hip, and back up into an uneasy salute as the guards do the same. She steps out of the turbolift, slightly jittery at the thought that people dressed and armed like that would have shot at her a year before.
_Switching sides is hell on your nerves_, she muses, trying to calm herself down.
Once inside the hangar bay she makes straight for the shuttle, planning to head inside and aquire all of her necessary equipment, still a little uncomfortable around her former enemies without being armed. Inside she takes a moment to don the rest of her shadowsuit, all but the mask, feeling calmer and more confident, less naked, wearing it. Once she has her Flash 4, her Stun Master, and her simple durasteel knife back on her person she heads back out of the craft, putting on the holster for her Striker MkII projectile pistol (Assuming she found it on board the Lambda Shuttle) while she looks around the bay for the technician in charge of loading the vessel, to find out the specifics of what she's bringing into the field.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 15, 2005)

R-LE-1 watches its fellow operative salute the guards and briskly walk off towards the shuttle without glancing back at them or it. In turn, R-LE takes a half step forward, doesn't bother returning the salute but instead addresses the two guards: _"I commend your vigilance. Please be aware that I have asked an astromech droid, R3-L7, to come here to confer with me. It should be arriving shortly. Please inform your fellow guards to ensure that it is not detained unnecessarily."_ R-LE-1 turns its single large photoreceptor to regard both guards briefly and then, continues: _"Please, may I inquire as to the location of the on-duty deck officer?"_

After listening to what the guards have to say, the patina stained droid heads towards the Lambda class shuttle to perform a standard pre-flight inspection of the exterior of the vessel taking particular interest in the six wing-mounted sensor pods. Simultaneously R-LE-1 will continue its astrogation computations while also keeping an eye out for either R3-L7 or the aforementioned deck officer's appearance.


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 15, 2005)

Jaess finds her personal equipment onboard the shuttle in a locked plasteel containter, opened via biometric fingerprint scan, and a small package containing her requisitioned equipment inside.  After ducking behind a few crates, she is able to changesinto her Shadowsuit in relative privacy.  Upon standing back up however, she hears a quick intake of breath and finds herself being stared at by a middle-aged man who was looking over the crates, checking them off on a small datpad.  He looks at her for a moment, his hand straying towards a small blaster on his thigh as he taps and glances at the screen of the pad, then relaxing.

"Miss Talori, you gave me quite a fright for a moment there.  Didn't see you behind those crates when I came on board."  He cleared his throat, and Jaess notices his eyes atraing a bit lower than her own for a brief moment.  "I trust that all your equipment is present and accounted for?"

***​
"The deck officer should be onboard the shuttle doing an inventory of your cargo, R-LE-1."  Says the guard on the left.  The other guard remains silent, but nods.

Arlee detects the faint sound of a vaccuum tube as a small chute opens up near the turbolift doors, ejecting a yellow R3 unit a little too forcefully.  It gives an electronic yelp as it falls over into its side, and then beeps and chirps in annoyance as a mechanical arm pops out of a hatch and pushes it upright.

Arlee's R3-speak translation:


Spoiler



Those organic technicians were supposed to service this thing five hours ago!  Note to self: give technicians a minor shock upon next meeting.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 16, 2005)

The patina stained droid walks towards the astromech, its metal toes clicking softly on the deck plating with each step. With but a thought R-LE switches its vocabulator from the languid basic language it had been using to a high-baud rate binary language more appropriate to information exchange amongst droids. R-LE-1 addresses the yellow droid in a series of low-pitched chirps and buzzes; _"Thank you for coming so quickly my friend. Please be patient with the organics; a situation has recently arisen that necessitated unusual security precautions be taken in docking bay three. It's likely that all routine maintenance and repair work on this level has been temporarily delayed. I'm sure normal operations will resume once this shuttle has departed."_

The patina stained droid places a hand gently on the back of R3's lamp-shade shaped head to direct his attention to the tri-wing shuttle at the center of the bay as he begins guiding the astromech towards it. _"Speaking of which, I have been asked to pilot this vessel on a secret mission on behalf of the Rebel Alliance. Speed is of the utmost importance in this mission. The destination is in uncharted system deep in wild-space and I would appreciate your assistance in calculating the hyperspace transit locus to ensure the shortest travel time possible. I've already begun work on the code..."_ R-LE-1 will begin sharing its astrogation calculations with the astromech droid to gain its help (hopefully gaining a +2 to its own astrogation check) while he walks around the shuttle performing his pre-flight inspection.

Once satisfied with the state of the vessel and its modifications R-LE-1 will enter the shuttle looking for Jaess, the deck-officer and the equipment he requested. Upon spotting them R-LE will greet the pair; _"Hello again miss Talori. Sir. I am R-LE-1 and this is my friend R3-L7. He is helping me with the astrogation calculations for our flight."_ Once the patina stained droid locates the datachips he requisitioned, he picks them up and attaches one to his hip mounted scomp-link without pausing. While he continues to talk, he will begin encrypting, compressing and downloading all his memory files and personality algorithms. _"Sir, since this vessel would be recognized as Imperial property on sight I would be curious to learn when and under what circumstances it was first acquired by the Alliance. This information may prove crucial to our mission."_ The patina stained droid  pauses and tilts its head in an inquisitive manner. _"Also, does it currently have a name?"_


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 16, 2005)

Jaess pulls her clothing back on over the shadowsuit, watching the deck officer watch her.
"It all seems to be here, yes," she states flatly, hopefully drawing his attention back upwards, annoyed by the man's wandering eyes but used to that sort of attention since her appearance had been altered by Alliance surgeons. 
"You got it down here quick. Thanks," she says, stepping out from behind the crates she was using for cover and the distance between the two of them. 
"Do you have a spare copy of the cargo manifest?" she asks, continuing, "I'd like to review it before we depart." The clicking of metal toes brings her attention to the LE unit ambling up the access ramp.
"We've got company," she whispers, gesturing behind the deck officer with her head.


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 16, 2005)

"Of course."  The officer responds to Jaess.  "I just finished triple-checking the manifest, and everything is on board and accounted for except for....ah, the explosives haven't been brought in from the munitions hold yet.  I'll get right on that."  He opens up and rummages around in one of the plasteel storage cylinders labeled 'Data Storage' from which R-LE-1 had recently procured several datachips, and pulls out a Datapad.  This is quickly linked to his own, and after a few taps on the screen, he unlinks and hands it to Jaess.  

At Arlee's inquiry, he reveals a slight smile.  "I'm glad you asked.  If you'll follow me, please..."  He exits the shuttle and points out the sphere/dome structures added to the shuttle's wings.  "The Empire has been steadily losing its supply routes due to our activities in the Mid and Outer Rim sectors.  Industrial materials, foodstuffs, munitions components, all the necessities are now in short supply for their fleets in these areas.  So, they've begun to search out new sources of raw materials in asteroid belts and the like for new logistical routes, but they didn't have enough time or resources to design a ship specifically for the task.  Thus, they began modifying existing ships, namely shuttles and transports, refitting them for additional sensory equipment.  

"We very luckily obtained this one just a few hours ago when it dropped out of hyperspace not 50 clicks from this very station and the pilots began broadcasting their intent to defect.  Apparently they were sent to this new star system you are to investigate, putting their sensory ability towards finding that spiffy hyperdrive the higher ups reckon is around there.  They thought differently, of course.  Said they were planning to desert soon anyway, and figured they'd give us a gift while they were at it.  Truth serum confirmed this, naturally.  So you're essentially going to be flying a ship that the Imperials still think is theirs, on a mission they started, but for the Alliance's benefit instead."  He gave them a toothy grin. "Crazy galaxy, isn't it?  The ID Code is _Deepscan 39_.  Well, I should be back shortly, got to go get those explosives.  Let me know if you find that I've overlooked something."  And with that, he heads towards the turbolift, pulls out a commlink, and begins berating the hapless munitions officer on the other end.  Loudly.


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 16, 2005)

Jaess sits down on a crate, looking over the cargo manefest while listening to the deck officer tell the story of how the alliance aquired the ship. She looks up incredulously as he tells them that the crew defected and delivered she ship to them, but keeps her mouth shut as he goes on. She smiles with him and nods as he's wrapping up, looking back at the datapad while he leaves.

Without looking up to Arley she says, "I don't buy it. The ISB keeps tabs on suspected traitors, and if they thought for a moment that they could lose a starship they put this much effort into..." she trails off, looking up at Arley. "It's probably bugged like you wouldn't believe, or sabotaged, or *some*thing. And it'll be well hidden, too." She stands up, looking around the hold of the ship for a moment. "You might want to check it out. If this ship has been in Alliance hands for less than a day, I don't trust it one whit."


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 17, 2005)

The patina stained droid watches the deck-officer walk down the boarding ramp. R-LE is about to switch his vocabulator back to high-baud binary to address R3 when Jaess speaks up voicing her suspicions. The repair droid turns to face the human woman with its single photoreceptor. _"I was just about to confer with R3-L7 about the probability of such a series of events taking place in so short a time. Anything is possible. It is possible however that this is another deception by Commander Bosch or this Alliance's administration."_


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 17, 2005)

Jaess looks suprised, regarding the droid in silence for a moment before asking, "Do you really think the alliance would go through all this trouble for a setup? The Empire, sure, but the Alliance isn't well organized enough to pull off something so complex. Unless," she lets the statement hang for a moment before adding, "You think we're being lied to."


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 17, 2005)

Without pausing the patina stained droid replies flatly; _"I've already been lied to and attacked repeatedly today. If this is a deception it remains unclear however whose it is and what is to be gained from it. Bosch's theory that the Dawnspringer traversed the galaxy in less than two days by means of an experimental new hyperdrive is, as I have said, improbable though not impossible. The assertion that Imperial operatives en route to search for the Dawnspringer decided to defect and deliver this vessel for the Alliance's use in our own search for the Dawnspringer is also improbable, though not impossible."_


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 17, 2005)

"Improbable things happen all the time, and I can't think of a reason for the alliance to be lying to us. It might be a double agent within their ranks. The ISB would go through all the hoops they have to to get me back, but I don't see how a droid would fit into that sort of plan."

Jaess stands up, putting the datapad down on the crate she was sitting on. "I'm going to search around, but I don't expect to find much of anything.  I think you should look, too. You might want to check the computers aboard for anything unusual. Beacons, easily detectable energy discharges consealed recording devices, anything odd. If this is an ISB trap, they probably already know we're suspicious."

Removing a familiar, small, handheld holoprojector from her picket she sets it down on the crate she was sitting on. "You might want to check this out, too," she suggests. "See if there's a way to shut it off entirely when we don't want to use it."

With that Jaess begins searching the interior of the ship, ignoring the cargo and searching the components, floors, walls and ceiling, taking her time to be thorough. (Search +6, taking 20 in each 2 meter square. Standing on crates where necessary to get height.)


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 17, 2005)

_"All things are possible within the infinity of the Code. With the data we currently have available however I am unable to envision anything to be gained by either faction. The empire may have faked the Dawnspringer's distress signal and then sent a vessel to the Alliance with suspected defectors aboard but to what end? The Empire would have risked more by granting the Alliance one of their vessels with its technology then they could have gained by retrieving two Alliance operatives. Even if they could have ensure which Alliance operatives would be sent in search of the Dawnspringer it would be a very small gain for such a large risk. I am of little consequence to the Empire and you have already communicated what information you had about the Empire and its operations to the Rebel Alliance."_

While speaking, R-LE-1 steps around the hatch to the vessel's helm. With it's scomp-link currently occupied with the datachip download, the old droid resorts to manually manipulating the ship's controls. Being programmed with data pertaining to thousands of space transport configurations Arley has no difficulty in using the Deepscan's controls, its fingers becoming a blur as it begins activating the ship's systems, engines and NAV computer.

_"The Alliance likewise has little to gain in lying to us for if there is something aside from what we've been briefed about in this region we will be unprepared to encounter it and our possible reactions extremely difficult to predict. Without being certain of how we'd react then why send us while placing a valuable vessel at risk?"_ The patina stained droid's hands pause over the controls._ "R3, could you please help Operative Talori to search for any unusual technology aboard? Thank you."_ R-LE-1 returns to the controls, inputing his astrogation calculations into the NAV computer. _"If neither faction could accurately predict the outcome of this deception then there is little to gain for either. The empire could possibly regain their vessel along with a unknown number of likely unknown Alliance operatives of uncertain tactical value. The Alliance risks loosing its valuable vessel with the certainty of who is aboard. With the available data neither of these outcomes seems to benefit either group significantly."_


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 17, 2005)

Jaess nods, wondering what code the LE unit is talking about. She searches the wall panels near the front of the ship, Arley's observations making sense and calming her nerves a little. The assistance of the R3 unit is appreciated, though she makes no effort to thank the droid.
"If there is something afoot, it is certanly strange. I know some people in the ISB who'd go through all this trouble and risk losing this ship just for a chance to get at me, but they're individuals and don't have the reach the Empire as a whole commands," she admits, thinking back to her former superior and mentor stationed on the ICS Interdictor. "Even without it, though, consiterable resources can be, and are, spent in the frivilous persuits of Imperial Officers' affairs. And we wouldn't have much warning if that were the case." She sighs, shaking her head. "I'm not saying it's probable, merely _not improbable enough_."


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 17, 2005)

With the Deepscan's systems now up and running and Jaess and R3 both physically searching the interior of the vessel, R-LE-1 turns his attention to the significantly upgraded sensors of the ship. It's hands a blur, R-LE-1 begins an intensive scan of the vessel itself, covering every micron of the vessel, it's cargo and its current occupants for signs of tracking devices, beacons, transmitters, explosives or any other unusual devices or modifications to the ship itself.

OOC: Arley has already searched the exterior of the vessel while conducting it's pre-flight check and is now taking 20 to search the ship with the ship's own improved scanner system. Several of Arley's skills may apply to uncovering and identifying any additions or modifications to the vessel: Computer Use +16, Knowledge (engineering) +13, Knowledge (technology) +13, Search +10, Spot +6.

While searching, R-LE-1 continues; _"It is odd that our briefing neglected to include such information as the identity of the Dawnspringer's crew or why we may need to arm them, how this vessel was acquired, who its crew was, where they are now, and other pertinent details. It is possible however that Commander Bosch intended all of that information to be provided to me by the T.R.A.P. Regardless, I will deactivate the unit and access its databanks directly while in transit."_


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 17, 2005)

Arlee's attempts to turn the ship's scanner upon itself result in a blaring warning noting that this it not only physically impossible due to their configuration, but would likely result in the complete wiping of all computer systems if it was.  Apparently the new scanner system used long range Functional Magnetic Resonance Imaging to locate densities of metal.  With the ship's more mundane internal cargo scanning systems, however, Arlee detects what seems to be a unidentified electronic device located on the top bunk of the starboard cabin.

  R3-L7 putts alongside Jaess, humming electronically as it runs its sensors over the internal plating, systems and decking.  After several minutes of searching, they find nothing of interest.  As the trashcan-shaped droid passes by Arlee and the control console, it lets out a digitized wail and rams its comp-interface rod right into an input socket.  After a few quick moments, it withdraws the arm and gives Arlee a slight shock to his foot with a small prodding device while twittering madly.

Arlee's R3-speak translation:


Spoiler



You forgot to carry the seven in your calculation of magnetic pull of rogue comets for your hyperspace calculations.  That would have you pulling out of hyperspace right in the middle of prime asteroid belt space considering the gravitational capabilities of the recently discovered system's star.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 17, 2005)

R-LE-1 turns to regard the yellow astromech and chirps and buzzes in response; _"Thank you R3-L7. Your assistance has of course been invaluable. Now I'm afraid I must ask you another favor."_ The patina stained droid removes the datachip from its hip and holds it out where R7 can grasp it with its head mounted manipulator arm. _"This is an encrypted backup of my Code. If anything should happen to me or should I fail to return from this mission please find an appropriate receptacle and use it to restore me to functionality. Take it and hide it well old friend and, in the fullness of time and by the will of the Code, I shall endure."_ R-LE-1 pauses, switches its vocabulator back to its regular male basic and continues: _"We are ready to depart save for our missing cargo. If you please R3-L7, could you disembark and seek out the deck-officer so that we may depart?"_ Switching back to binary the old patina stained droid says: _"May the Code be with you."_

After watching his companion roll down the ramp, R-LE-1 makes his way to the starboard cabin to investigate the unidentified device. He'll try to identify what it is [Knowledge (technology) +13].


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 21, 2005)

R3-L7 beeps a quick aknowledgement and rolls off to look for the absent officer.  Arlee's search  of the room indicated in his analysis, seemingly a bunkroom, reveals little initially.  However, as he switches through his different detection systems, he finds a slight electromagnetic signature emenating from undeneath the pillow on the topmost bunk.  There he finds a small personal datapad with a label on the back reading: *2nd Lieutenant Triss Mason, Experimental Scanner Maintenance Technician*.


ooc: sorry for the delay, have had connection woes

***


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 21, 2005)

R-LE-1 quickly locates the datapad under the pillow, flips it over in his hands to examine it curiously searching for any signs that it is more than it appears [Knowledge (technology) +13]. Assuming it is a simple datapad the patina stained droid reaches down to his hip, pulls out his flexible scomplink cable and plugs himself into the datapad to quickly review its file contents (Computer Use +16).

Having assimilated the pad's data, the patina stained droid disconnects itself once more, turns and walks out of the starboard bunkroom and heads back to the Deepscan's conn with the pad in hand. While stepping past Jaess R-LE-1 holds the datapad out for her to take without turning its head to look at her. _"Another mysterious occurrence; apparently one of the imperial crew members who defected to the Alliance neglected to retrieve his personal datapad before disembarking. The datapad was also curiously overlooked by the Rebel technicians who were most likely ordered to search this vessel carefully upon docking with the Reliant."_

Once back at the conn R-LE-1 will begin searching the Deepscan's computer core for the vessel's imperial log and any odd or unidentified programs or data files that may have been hidden electronically (Computer Use +16 taking 20) while waiting for the munitions to be loaded aboard.


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 22, 2005)

Jaess puts her search on hold and takes the datapad, looking it over much like the LE unit did, searching for signs of tampering or security (Search +6) before opening it up and examining it to descern more information about its owner (Computer Use +6). She sits down on a crate as she looks it over, nodding to the LE unit but not ready to reply until she accesses the data herself.

OOC: Is it Imperial? I though Alliance at first, but your deductive skills put mine to shame, Ambrus. I tend to follow after what you're thinking unless it seems glaringly wrong. So what's the deal with the datapad, Angcuru?


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 23, 2005)

Jaess boots up the datapad to find a voice recognition password prompt blocking any file access attempts.

Arlee's direct link into the datapd easily overcame the security system and verified its lack of extraordinary systems.  After which he pulled out several audio files, each titled by a time and date, the most recent file titled at approximately four hours ago.

Accessing the ship's computer core was almost too easy to R-LE-1, as his systems quickly overcame the built-in auto-format contigency program that started up upon his initial access.  In the ship's logs he found a treasure trove of information on the ship's previous activities, personnel, cargo, flight routes, hyperspace coordinates, and flight path waypoints for the _Deepscan_'s activities in the 'new' star system.

R3-L7 appeared next to Jaess and twittered, an arm indicating a pallet on top of which was a large, bulky plasteel container labelled *HANDLE WITH CAUTION*.  With a quick salute to Arlee, it rolled off of the shuttle.  The image of a flight control officer blipped in on one of the shuttle's many viewscreens, letting them know that take-off was approved.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 24, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> With a quick salute to Arlee, it rolled off of the shuttle.



R-LE-1 returns the wave with its right hand while it simultaneously pulls out its scomplink cable and plugs itself into the Deepscan's control console with the left. As R3-L7 rolls down the boarding ramp the patina stained droid merges its Code with the vessel's, brings the ship's repulsorlift engines online and transmits a signal to both activate the docking bay's atmospheric magnetic seal and open the hangar doors. The second the astromech droid clears the boarding ramp R-LE-1 lifts the Deepscan off of the deck-plating and begin manoeuvring towards the slowly opening hangar doors while the boarding ramp begins to close. Even before leaving the confines of docking bay three R-LE-1 begins banking the Lambda class shuttle to the left as it pitches upwards. 







			
				Angcuru said:
			
		

> The image of a flight control officer blipped in on one of the shuttle's many viewscreens, letting them know that take-off was approved.



 Although the permission is perhaps a bit late considering the ship's motion R-LE-1's responds nonetheless, his voice issuing from the helm's communications console rather than his own vocabulator: _"Acknowledged. Deepscan 39 out."_ Unwilling to waste a single second of precious time R-LE-1 continues the Deepscan's movement towards the narrow band of stars visible through the opening hangar doors. By careful calculation, R-LE-1 times the forward motion of the vessel, the closing of its boarding ramp and the opening of the hangar doors to all coincide with barely a second to separate the three events. With its wings still folded up the Deepscan manages to slide through the narrow gap of the half open hangar doors. As soon as they are clear, R-LE-1 instructs the computer to fold down the vessel's wings as it continues the banking motion to set them on course for the mysterious new system.

While the ship turns and the wings descend the old droid triple checks the NAV computer to confirm their readiness as it says to Jaess; _"I'm sorry, but your file didn't mention whether you have any flight experience. Please prepare yourself for the jump to lightspeed."_. Again, with carefully timed ease, the shuttle assumes the familiar splayed tri-wing configuration just as it completes the banking motion and R-LE-1 activates the hyperdrive with barely a second's pause. The Deepscan suddenly hurtles into the lengthening starscape. All in all, only ten seconds or so have passed between the astromech's departure and the jump to lightspeed.


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 24, 2005)

Jaess sets the open datapad down as she sneers in disgust. Used to having sophistocated slicing equipment on hand when the job required the task, she leaves the datapad sitting on top of a crate and heads towards the front of the ship as she feels it begin to move. As she starts towards the front Arley's voice comes in over the ship's internal comm.







			
				Arley said:
			
		

> _"I'm sorry, but your file didn't mention whether you have any flight experience. Please prepare yourself for the jump to lightspeed."_.



Jaess stops walking to listen, but quickly resumes motion when she discovers that the jump is near. She makes it to the front, barely a meter away from the restraints required to make the leap to lightspeed a mere shudder, when the ship lurches into hyperspace, forcing her back hard against the wall by the doorway.
As the ship settles into the calm of hyperspace she walks up to the robotic pilot, rubbing her back and glaring.
"Thanks for the heads up," she says sarcasticly. "Next time, how 'bout a _little_ more warning, eh?" She sighs, turning to walk back into the cargo area. "Could you get past the voice recognition block on that damn datapad for me?" she asks over her shoulder, "I don't have the tools I'd need to do it myself."


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 25, 2005)

Jaess Talori said:
			
		

> "Thanks for the heads up," she says sarcastically. "Next time, how 'bout a _little_ more warning, eh?"



The patina stained droid turns his head to regard Jaess with its one glowing photoreceptor. _"I'm sorry. Were you injured during the transition to hyperspace?"_ R-LE-1 tilts his head down and up to ascertain the woman's condition from head to toe. _"I'd been mentally calculating our hyperspace transit locus since we left the briefing room and have been anxious to get underway since our mission's success may very well depend on our timely arrival. Once our supplies were finally loaded I saw no reason to delay."_

While speaking, the old droid continues exchanging code with the Deepscan's computer, double checking their trajectory, course and speed to minimize their travel time and to estimate their ETA to the new system (Astrogate +11, Computer Use +16, Pilot +5).







			
				Jaess Talori said:
			
		

> "Could you get past the voice recognition block on that damn datapad for me?" she asks over her shoulder, "I don't have the tools I'd need to do it myself."



Continuing to watch the human as she turns to leave, R-LE-1 responds: _"Of course ma'am. I will be along shortly."_

R-LE-1 turns its attention to using the ship's scanners once more upon the vessel itself and the space surrounding it; this time scanning for signs of a homing device transmission, transponder signal or any unusual or unidentified signals or particle trails emanating from the Deepscan (Computer Use +16, Search +10, taking 20). Assuming he finds nothing out of the ordinary, R-LE-1 will then set the vessel on automatic, physically disconnect himself from the console, get up and walk back into the cargo bay. Arriving a few moments later, the patina stained droid walks up to the crate upon which Jaess has deposited the T.R.A.P. unit and the datapad. Flipping open the datapad cover, Arley thumbs the ID recognition button, modulates its vocabulator to issue a voice the datapad's software will recognize as its owner's and says in a pleasant human woman's voice; _"Recognize, Triss Mason"_ (Computer Use +16, Disable Device +13). The pad now unlocked, the old droid will turn it so its screen faces Jaess.

Next R-LE-1 will turn its attention to the small T.R.A.P. unit resting on top of the crate. A soft whir and click can be heard in the cargo bay as the repair droid's right leg opens up to reveal a small compartment with a circular rack of tools inside. Within seconds, the rack spins, stops and extends a small tool which R-LE-1 picks up with its right hand. Carefully but deftly Arley begins dismantling the unit; analyzing its architecture as he goes. He determines what each component's purpose is and ensures that there is nothing else hidden inside its housing aside from its power cell, holoprojector, processor and data-storage components (Disable Device +13, Knowledge (technology) +13). R-LE-1 then begins carefully crafting a secure virtual data-buffer within its own mind, a small fenced off piece of its mind separate from all of its other systems (Computer Use +16, taking 20). This is where he will store any information he gleans from the T.R.A.P., a fail safe security measure to ensure that the obnoxious Artificial Intelligence cannot possibly reinfect him again. This virtual space now ready, R-LE-1 warily picks up the T.R.A.P.'s memory storage component and attaches it to the tip of his scomplink at his left hip. The patina stained droid then begins very carefully sifting through the binary data contained within it, taking great care to identify personality subroutines and problem solving algorithms from the T.R.A.P.'s raw memory files. He'll transfer one bit at a time if he needs to, moving the data into his secure data-buffer to be analyzed in full afterwards.

What R-LE-1 is looking for in the T.R.A.P.'s data files is the promised information pertaining to the unidentified ionized molecules that were used to disable his systems so effectively earlier. He wants to see for himself what the molecules are made of, how they were researched and developed, the delivery system used in the scanner room to actually deposit them on his components and finally the listed means for purging a contaminated component of the molecules. R-LE-1 will integrate this data into his own databanks for use in anticipating, preventing and repairing such a contamination in the future. Next he'll investigate the T.R.A.P.'s own program architecture. R-LE-1 wants to determine how the T.R.A.P. overcame his antiviral programs and infected all his systems so quickly and effortlessly. After being thoroughly analyzed, such information should serve R-LE-1 very well to improve its own slicing abilities as well as to improve his defenses against similar future slicing attempts by A.I. programs. R-LE-1 is also curious to review the R&D program design notes concerning the T.R.A.P. to determine who developed it and how for the T.R.A.P.'s design points to a designer or designers with a touch of genius.

Finally, the repair droid will turn his attention back to the matter at hand and begin reviewing all of the data that the T.R.A.P. contained concerning Bosch, the recent events concerning the Dawnspringer, the acquisition of the Deepscan and the defection of its crew and any information pertinent to the mission itself that wasn't revealed during the briefing. The T.R.A.P. itself also made mention of some recently procured schematics of Imperial supercomputers and some lists of the Empire's latest encryption codes that it knew. R-LE-1 will likewise incorporate such useful information into his systems once he locates it.

OOC: I figure all this data will help R-LE-1 increase his skill ranks if he ever goes up a level. So, in the meantime, is there any information in the Deepscan computer core, the datapad or in the T.R.A.P. unit that Kemrain and I should know about before exiting hyperspace?


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 28, 2005)

Jaess sits down next to the datapad in the cargo hold, sighing and going over the cargo manefest until the LE unit comes back to grant her access to the imperial datapad. She raises an eyebrow in surprise when it bypasses the security verbally, modulating its vocabulizor.
"Nice trick," she says, taking the datpad back with a bit of a grin. As the repair droid picks up the T.R.A.P. and leaves, Jaess calls after it, "Be sure not to break that thing. Even if you hate its guts we need to return it in one piece."

Once the LE unit leaves she spends time going through the data contained on the datapad and checks out the cargo manefest, figuring out what exactly they have on board the ship and where it is, for ease of access.


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 28, 2005)

Building up a defense against any further T.R.A.P. intrusions is time-consuming, but Arlee is confident that his methods have been adequate, and the results as desired.  This being done, Arlee finds sifting through and copying its databanks to be woefully easy.

According to the retrieved data, the device which had temporarily disabled some of his systems prior to the briefing was specifically designed to detect anything capable of transmitting the goings on in the briefing room.  This was accomplished by sending out very small amounts of radio and light waves, and detecting anything that intercepted them.  Upon detection of such a device, very small doses of a benign radioactive isotope were transmitted to coat transmission systems of the device.  Curiosly, this system is capable of altering the projecting half-life of this isotope in accordance with the assumed duration of the briefing so that upon completion, the affected systems would return to normal.  The whole point of this was apparently not to prevent treachery on the part of alliance operatives, but to disable any 'bugs' that could have been planted on them by those unfriendly to the alliance.

Having attained this desired knowledge, Arlee dives into the rest of the data stored by the T.R.A.P.  What he experiences can hardly be described to us mortals, but the orgy of data he finds is akin to being slapped in the face by one's god and handed a complete unabridged history of the universe.  Illustrated.


With the datapad unlocked, Jaess finds a listing of audio files, each titled according to the date and time they were recorded.  After playing a few, it seems obvious that this is a personal journal in speech form.

*2 Months Ago*
"I though they wouldn't let me into the service, since they don't usually permit females to be officers of any importantance, but I guess my scores at the academy were too high to ignore.  It's really tough being the only girl on board.  Even though it's my responsibility to make sure the new scanner systems don't go on the fritz, the guys treat me like I'm a helpless little girl.  I've decided to start this journal to keep track of my thoughts, seems sort of silly, though."

*4 Weeks Ago*
"This isn't as hard as I thought it'd be.  The scanner has been pretty reliable lately.  I only had to fix it when the co-pilot spilled his Spice Tea on one of the terminals.  The guys seems to be warming up to me, but maybe that's just the fact that I'm the only girl on board and we haven't had any leave in weeks."

*3 Weeks Ago*
"Something terrible happened yesterday.  We came accross a damaged Rebel  transport and notified command.  They sent an assault shuttle over and the rebels tried to surrender, but the Stormtroopers just slaughtered them all.  I think I even saw a little girl's body floating out the airlock.  The captain says he's never seen our troops behave this way, and that it's probably a fluke.  I'm not so sure though.  I always used to hear stories about how brutal the Empire can be, but I just thought it was Rebel propaganda.  What if it's true, though?"

*1 Week Ago*
"It wasn't a fluke.  The past two weeks we've been finding Rebel mining outposts during out scans.  Our troops never leave any survivors.  I'm starting to think I'm on the wrong side in this war.  From the way the others are acting, I'm probably not the only one."

*Earlier That Day*
"Our whole divison is being sent to a spot out in the middle of nowhere, somewhere in wild space.  Rumor is that our Intelligence operations have detected a new star system, and that a civillian ship sent a distress signal from there, but it is charted as being on the other side of the galaxy only hours before.  Most of us think they were testing a new hyperdrive and botched the exit from hyperspace.  But if it works...the Rebellion doesn't stand a chance.  The crew has decided that we can't be part of that.  From what we've seen of the Empire's brutality, this would only make is even worse.  We decided by unanimous vote to turn our ship over to the Rebels.  If they can use our ship and send some of their people to this new star system, they could probably go undetected.  They'll have to follow the flight path we've been assigned though, or else they'll be found out.  The captain made a copy of it and told me to store it in my datapad and leave it in my bunk so that the rebels can find it in case we get knocked out before we explain what's going on. It might just give them a chance, even a small one.  I just hope they don't send an attack fleet.  With all the resources the Empire is throwing into the sector, even a full scale attack would be suicide.  This will probably be my last entry.  We're about to exit hyperspace near a rebel space station near Endor.  It's close to where the distress signal was detected, so they've probably detected it as well.  I just hope they don't blow us up on sight..."

The chonometer beeps and flashes: *ETA 15 minutes*


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 28, 2005)

After listening to the datapad Jaess rises and heads to the front, putting her search of the hold on hold for a moment to speak with the pilot. She heads up to where Arley is revewing the data from the T.R.A.P., datapad in hand.

"This is from the imperial scanner technician who defected," she tells the droid, holding the datapad out to it, still open. "She mentioned a specific flight path this ship is expected to take in one of her audiologs. You might want to go over it and figure out if it's something we want to do. She seemed to think we'd get shot at if we deviated, and I'd rather avoid that, personally." Without giving it a chance to respond, she asks, "So what's the deal with that thing anyway?" gesturing with her head to the disassembled T.R.A.P.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 28, 2005)

The patina stained droid, illuminated by the fleeting stars outside the Deepscan's canopy, turns its head to regard the woman as she arrives. It tilts its head slightly as she mentions the flight plan described in the datapad she's holding. In answer to her last question, R-LE-1 gestures to the T.R.A.P.'s data-storage component attached to his left hip; _"I'm currently reviewing its Code."_ Motioning to the other disassembled components the old droid continues; _"Its construction is fairly straightforward. A conventional portable holoprojector unit augmented with a miniature algorithmic droid processor, a data storage drive and concealed visual and auditory receptors. The holoprojector lens assembly has also been modified to transmit high-baud optical data bursts."_

Gently tilting its head to indicate a subject change, R-LE-1 continues; _"As to the aforementioned datapad; I am aware of who it belonged to and of the data it contained since I reviewed its Code prior to handing it to you. I took into account the secret flight plan while programming our hyperspace jump."_ The old droid modulates its voice slightly to reflect an inquiry and says; _"You never answered my earlier question. Do you have any flight experience with such a transport?"_


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 28, 2005)

"Oh, sorry," she says, the apology coming out akward as she hesitates just a little too long- apologising to a droid seeming to be something she shouldn't need to do. "Yeah," she goes on, "I've flown in one of these before. Never modified like this, though. Got carted around the core worlds in these and other transports, but I never payed much attention to them, really. I know a little about them, but you've probably read more on them in an evening than I've ever been told about 'em. Why do you ask?"

OOC: She has a Knowledge: Technology modifier of +4, so she knows a little, but you put her to shame in that department, Ambrus.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 28, 2005)

_"Although all of this vessel's systems can be operated by a single individual from this console..."_ The patina stained droid sweeps its arm across the Deepscan's helm; _"...the lambda class shuttle is meant to be operated by a crew of six to maximize efficiency; a pilot, a co-pilot, a scanner-technician, a shield technician, a communications officer and a weapons officer."_ As it describes each post R-LE-1 motions to its own seat and each of the cockpit's five other empty seats in turn. _"As you can see, we are currently lacking personnel. If you are able, I would suggest sharing responsibilities to increase our chances of successfully completing our mission. Since you are experienced with imperial operating protocols and combat I believe it would be to our advantage for you to operate the communications and weapons systems. If we are contacted by imperial personnel you it may be advantageous to identify yourself as one of this vessel's defectors to maintain the illusion that this vessel is simply pursuing its mission."_ A proximity alarm beeps softly from the console. Without turning to look at it R-LE-1 continues; _"Our ETA is now less than fifteen minutes. We should make our final preparations."_


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 28, 2005)

"I wasn't aware that these things had much in the way of weaponry. You mean keep an eye on shields and that stuff, right? I can handle talking and shields, sure. Do we have an exit strategy planned? We might need to make starlines in a hurry if things don't go well and the Imperials are closer or more observant than we thoght." 
She raises an eyebrow when the proximity alarm goes off, and nods when Arley explains it.
"Quick hop. Let me head back and make sure I have everything I plan on bringing out before we get there." Jaess sets the datapad down and starts heading back to the cargo hold. "What should I know to play a good com officer? Got any lies planned?" she asks over her shoulder.

Jaess will take the time to quickly go over the cargo, speaking to Arley through the ship's internal comm, searching for all her equipment and anything that will be of immediate use in the mission. She takes careful stock of the suit she'll be wearing if she needs to go EV to board the Dawnsprinter.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 28, 2005)

"The lambda-class shuttle is commonly equipped with two forward-facing double laser cannons, two wing-mounted double laser cannons, and a rear-facing double laser cannon. As for a quick escape, I will be pre-programming a return hyperspace jump before we arrive so that we can leave immediately if necessary." The old droid watches the human woman rise and head back towards the companionway leading into the rear passenger compartment.

In response to her final two questions R-LE-1 says: _"You should briefly familiarize yourself with the crew manifest contained in the ship's computer, especially a human female crew member you may find necessary to impersonate. It would be best to impersonate the communications officer if at all possible since it is the person who would normally be answering hails. If we are contacted by the empire, identify yourself, the vessel and its assigned mission. They may be curious why we have arrived in this system several hours late. Suggest to them that a previously unidentified gravitational shadow threw us off course while in transit and we've only now managed to make our way here. If they seem doubtful remind them that this is wild space and largely uncharted. If the exchange begins making you nervous seek to change the subject by requesting information such as their updated navigational logs or search status."_


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 29, 2005)

"I doubt I could mimic one of the male crew members," she says into the ship's comm, "But Triss I might be able to do, as long as they aren't very familiar with her. We could say that their usual comm officer was injured or something, probably in that little gravity shadow incident we had that got us here late, but he's in stable condition resting now and we can continue our mission. I'll ask for more data, specific orders, all that, and it should all work out. Hopefully we won't have to chat for long. Waddaya think?"

OOC: Angcuru, could you possibly give us a list of our cargo so we could know exactly what we have, or at least what we probably have?


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 29, 2005)

The patina stained droid keys the intercom and answers: _"It would appear to be a reasonable and effective deception should we be contacted by imperial forces. It risks being discovered should it persist overlong however. Along with reviewing 2nd Lieutenant Triss Mason's personnel file I would also recommend that you briefly review the Deepscan 39's recent official log so that you may speak knowledgeably about our supposed mission."_

Keying off the intercom the old droid softly begins reciting a short prayer in binary:
_0100001001011001001000000101010001001000010001010010000001000011010011110100010001000101001000000100110101011001001000000101001101001111010101010100110000100000010100110100100001000001010011000100110000100000010001010100111001000100010101010101001001
00010100100001_

With the upload of information from the T.R.A.P. memory module complete, R-LE-1 reaches down and disconnects it from his scomplink. Putting it aside, the old droid pulls out the second data chip it had requisitioned and attaches it to the tip of its scomplink. R-LE-1 then begins a second download of its encrypted memories and personality algorithms for safekeeping. As the download is in progress the patina stained droid rises from the pilot's chair and makes his way over to the navigator's console, sits down and begins manually keying in the information to plot a return hyperspace transit locus back to the Reliant.

OOC: The return jump won't bother following the Lieutenant's datapad information or be plotted to minimize travel time but will instead use a circuitous route intended to be evasive and as difficult for anyone to track as possible.(Astrogate +11, using the NAV computer and taking 20 if possible or 10 if not.)


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 29, 2005)

OOC: I found this diagram of a lambda class shuttle interior and thought it might help us to visualize how the interior space is divided. I hope it helps.


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 29, 2005)

Jaess comes back to the front of the Lambda shuttle, sitting down at the comm console and bringing up the logs for the ship and personel files for it's crew (Computer Use +6). she will study these, listening to the audio logs from Triss again and again to get a better handle on her voice and speech patterns, practicing her mimicking skills by reading the logs aloud in her best approximation of Lt. Mason's voice. (Disguise +4)

OOC: Hopefully Jaess'll get a  +2 Synnergy bonus from 5 ranks in Bluff, given she has samples to listen to and mimic not just Triss' voice but her speech, and maybe with some sort of circomstance bonus from the practice. Maybe Arley could give tips and aid another for another +2. Who knows?


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 29, 2005)

R-LE-1 listens to Jaess read through the personnel files without comment until she is finished. Without turning around to look at the woman at the communications console the old droid offers a few last pieces of advice: _"Keep in mind that most imperial communications are visual as well as auditive. Our ruse may not succeed if the visual sensor in front of you transmits your image while you're wearing your stealth suit. You may want to consider donning one of the lieutenant's uniforms and imperial insignia. Since the alliance crew didn't search the vessel thoroughly, considering they missed a datapad hidden beneath a pillow, you may find some of her extra clothes amongst her personal effects."_

OOC: Arley is trying to aid another for that extra +2 to Jaess' Bluff and/or Disguise skills.


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 29, 2005)

Amongst the ship's cargo Kia finds crates containing two dozen MREs, 3 Environmental Suits, various replacement parts for the _Deepscan_, six blaster pistols, and in the container marked "DANGER", five seperate insulated packages Labeled *Grade 5 High Explosive: Handle with Extreme Caution*.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 29, 2005)

OOC: Angcuru, could you clarify a few things? What is an MRE? Is there any spare ammunition for the blaster pistols? Do the "replacement parts" include components for a hyperdrive? What kind of munitions are "Grade 5 High Explosives"; grenades or some type of bombs? What kind of yield does one of those things have range/damage wise? How are they detonated? Were the grenades that Arley requesitioned left out for some reason? Thanks.


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 29, 2005)

"Not a bad idea. I'll go check."
Jaess will head back to where the crew kept their belongings. Rummaging around through Lt. Mason's belongings, Jaess will uncover one of her uniforms, complete with rank identification. A few short minutes later she will stand in the doorway of the cockpit in full imperial uniform bearing the insignis of a 2nd Lieutenant.
"Lt. Triss Mason, reporting for duty, sir!" she says in her best impersonation, standing at attention and giving Arley a firm salute as she does.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 29, 2005)

Having completed its astrogation calculations, R-LE-1 rises from the navigators' station and turns to head into the passenger compartment when Jaess returns clothed in an imperial uniform.







			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> "Lt. Triss Mason, reporting for duty, sir!"



The patina stained droid tilts its head in response and after a short pause stiffens its old joints, its chassis rattling slightly as it returns the salute. Motioning to the communications console R-LE-1 says: _Please take your post Lieutenant. We will be exiting hyperspace in less than five minutes._

R-LE-1 then heads into the passenger compartment to retrieve its own requisitioned equipment.


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 29, 2005)

"Aye, sir." the young woman dressed as a 2nd Lieutenant says, sitting down at the Comm Officer's console and continuing to review the ship's logs and crew manefest, looking for the names of the other crewmembers and trying to come up with the perfect way to spin her lies if the time comes to decieve.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 30, 2005)

The patina stained droid walks out of the cockpit and into the rear passenger compartment. It makes its way over to the munitions crate, opens it up and inspects its contents with its single photoreceptor. A whir and click precedes the panel on R-LE-1's chest swinging open to reveal a large concealed compartment within the droid's torso. One by one R-LE-1 picks up the two grenades and carefully tucks them inside, fastening them in place so that they will not jostle about or make noise when the droid moves. Next to them R-LE-1 places three of the six blaster pistols along with their spare power packs, transforming its chest into a concealed weapons locker.

After closing and pushing the munitions crate back into its cargo compartment, R-LE-1's right leg storage compartment pops open in turn and projects a small tool that the droid takes up into its right hand. R-LE uses the tool to crack the seal and undo the fastenings of one of the body panels on its pelvis module. Removing and putting the panel aside, the droid reveals the hidden actuators, wires and cables normally hidden by its external housing. Carefully, R-LE-1 pushes a few of its wires aside, clearing a small sliver of space just a few centimeters wide. It's memory download now complete, the repair droid detaches the tiny datacard from its scomplink and carefully wedges into the tiny space it's created. Once the chip has been carefully secured in place, R-LE-1 replaces its detached body panel, fastens it back in place and begins sealing the seam around it once more. Although not as easily accessible as the cargo concealed in its storage compartments, hiding the chip within its own mechanism ensures that it cannot be found unless a technician carefully disassembles the droid piece by piece.

That being done, the repair droid then gathers together the components of the T.R.A.P. unit and quickly reassembles it, its dexterous hands becoming a blur of motion. R-LE-1 then replaces the tool into its hip storage compartment and places the deactivated T.R.A.P. unit into its torso storage compartment, carefully securing it in place. Finally, with a whir and click both compartments close and lock, returning the droid to its mundane and inoffensive stock appearance. With just a minute or so left before exiting hyperspace, R-LE-1 walks back into the cockpit and makes its way to the pilot's console. Sitting in the padded chair, its hard legs and torso deforming the soft padding of the seat, R-LE-1 pulls out the flexible scomplink cable from its right hip and plugs it into the Deepscan's helm.

The old repair droid takes a few moments to enjoy the mind expanding experience of sending its Code into the vessel's computer core. After verifying that the Deepscan's remained on course, R-LE-1 turns its head to face Jaess at the communications console. _"So that you are aware, I've taken three of the six blaster pistols, their spare power packs, the two fragmentation grenades and the deactivated T.R.A.P. unit and concealed them within my chassis. If we are captured by either the empire or some other group such concealed weaponry may prove crucial to engineering our escape."_ The patina stained droid pauses to allow the female operative to respond.

A proximity alarm beeps softly from the helm console. Without turning to look at it R-LE-1 continues; _"Our ETA is now less than one minute. I am transferring communications and shield control to your console now."_ Immediately, the display screen in front of Jaess blinks to life and begins displaying a cross section of the shuttle with the shield generator and communications array's operating status. Tilting its head to regard the woman's uniform, R-LE-1 silently begins counting down the seconds until their return to normal space. _"Please prepare yourself for the return to normal space."_ After a slight pause, R-LE-1 asks: _"Does it feel uncomfortable for you to be wearing an imperial uniform after having defected?"_


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 30, 2005)

Jaess steels herself, buckling into the chair for the return to normal space. With command of communications and weapons at her fingertips, she takes a deep breath and permits herself a jittery sigh before falling into character and smiling. When Arley speaks she looks over at him, an eyebrow raised.
"They don't _know_ I've defected yet..." Realising a moment later that the droid is speaking to her, not her character, she smirks and looks away, shaking her head in mild embarrasment.
Still in her best approximation of Lt. Mason's voice, still looking away, she confides, "I never wore a uniform in the ISB. You weren't supposed to know I was an imperial agent. That would have defeated the purpose. I was a spy and an assassin- you never know I'm there until you're dead." Though she speaks in Triss' intination and pitch, her voice sounds hollow and empty as she explains.

She falls silent as the hyperdrive timer slowly ticks down.

"At least I didn't take the uniform off a corpse," she adds quietly, before they return to realspace.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 30, 2005)

The patina stained droid continues to watch Jaess, its single photoreceptor focused on her even when she looks away. An awkward pause follows the woman's odd change of demeanor as R-LE-1 continues to stare at Jaess. Finally it says: _"I've never personally dealt with an assassin before. Most organics seem to prefer to distance themselves from their killing. As I understand it, some cultures consider murder a deplorable and savage act. I am curious about your experiences and how they've affected you. Perhaps we could speak of it more after our mission."_

R-LE-1 turns back to face the cockpit window to look at the streaking stars outside. _"Exiting hyperspace now."_ Once its internal chronometer indicates the appropriate moment has come, by an act of will alone, the old droid disengages the hyperdrive engine. Outside, the stretched out filaments of light shrink down to a stationary starfield once more. _"Engaging sublight engines. Bringing the enhanced sensors online. Agent Talori, please verify for the presence of imperial communications in the area as well as the Dawnspringer's distress signal."_ Once more, by act of will, the motionless droid fires up the shuttle's conventional engines and then reaches out with its enhanced senses into the nether regions of wildspace searching for planetary bodies, starships or whatever may be out here.


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 30, 2005)

Jaess brings up the Deepscan's comm systems, searching local space for imperial communications signals and distress beacons. She relays any signals found to the speakers and holoprojector at the helm, keeping her own comm lines silent.


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 1, 2005)

The _Deepscan_ had barely pulled out of hyperspace when a _gigantic_ asteroid went shooting accross her nose, nearly clipping the shuttle.  Arlee didn't need any sophisticated sensors to tell him that R3-L7's calculations about asteroid fields was correct.  Luckily, the one that nearly hit their craft seemed to be a rogue, as directly in front of them a safe distance away were the fringes of a thick belt of space rocks ringing a blue-green planet.

Immediately as this dawned on them however, the comms unit crackled into life, the viewscreen showing the image of the stereotypical Imperial Officer.  "ICS _Interdictor_ to _Deepscan_ 37, you're 30 minutes late, explain yourself."

The 'radar' screen finished its inital scan of the area, revealing that the space surrounding the asteroid-shielded planet was _filled_ with Imperial spacecraft.  The presence of dozens of Deepscan-class shuttles, TIE Patrol Craft, several Light Cruisers, and one very intimidating Star Destroyer somehow made Jaess feel less than secure.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 1, 2005)

Datum: We have arrived only a half hour behind schedule.
Considering the hours long stopover at the Reliant station our
hyperspace jump must have been much more efficient than that
of the imperial fleet's. Quite gratifying.

Arley quickly adjusts the shuttle's course to avoid any other asteroids while keeping close to their assigned flightplan. Before Jaess can activate the comm to reply to the unidentified officer's inquiry, Arley calmly says: _"How rude. Perhaps you should politely inquire how's he's misidentified our vessel as Deepscan 37 when our transponder signal clearly identifies us as Deepscan 39..."_

The patina stained droid uses the sensor data to confirm their spacial position and to validate or adjust their return hyperspace jump as necessary should an expedient departure prove crucial considering the imperial presence nearby. R-LE-1 then begins sweeping the star system for any non imperial vessels of hyperdrive engine signatures, desperately trying to locate the errant Dawnsprinter.


With a half hour's lead it seems likely that an imperial vessel
will locate the Dawnsprinter ahead of us. Our only hope is that
my Code will once again prove more efficient than theirs.
May the Code be with us.


----------



## Kemrain (Oct 2, 2005)

As the ship comes out of hyperspace and narrowly misses a passing asteroid Jaess winces, expecting impact, and is pleasantly surprised to remain intact. As the ICS Interdictor hails them, however, her blood runs cold. She resists the urge to glance sideways at the LE unit as it speaks, waiting until it finishes to press the button to open the comm channel. "Deepscan-39 to ICS Interdictor, we hit an uncharted gravity well en route and had to re-plot our course, sir. We came out of hyperspace hard and had to perform a few minor repairs before we jumped again. We're fully operational and ready to start our assigned scanning run, sir."

She leaves out who she is and why the Comm Officer isn't responding in her place, hoping that the officer on the bridge of the Interdictor doesn't know enough to be suspicious. Hoping that no one on that bridge will recognise her voice, dispite the alterations.


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 2, 2005)

"Noted, Deepscan.  Be prepared to deliver a copy of your ship's records upon completion of your duties.  There has been a change of plans concerning your pre-assigned flightpath.  Since you are late, we have already assigned a seperate craft to take over your scan patrol.  The Admiral would instead like an evaluation of the unidentified planet's mineral composition, so you will be landing and performing a deep crust scan.  Specific coordinates are in transmission.  ICS Interdictor out."  The image blipped to nothing, and the _Deepscan_'s flight computer recieved a data packet containing landing coordinates.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 4, 2005)

R-LE-1 mentally sifts through the unnamed planet's geographical information provided by the Deepscan's improved sensors and compares it with the landing coordinates transmitted to them. As it begins plotting an approach vector, the patina stained droid turns to regard Jaess with its large single photoreceptor. _"My spatial scans reveal no trace of a small transport such as the Dawnsprinter within range. If it was in orbit, considering the number of vessels searching for it, it would most likely been have been located and tractored into the Star Destroyer's docking bay by now. Since we will be expected to proceed to these planetary coordinates I suggest that we follow these instructions to avoid drawing attention to ourselves. We can continue to scan this system and the planet's surface during out approach. It's possible that the vessel crashed on the surface and that we may yet find it. Do you concur agent Talori?"_

Even as it is speaking, Arley reaches out with its code and begins altering their course to safely carry them up and over the asteroid belt. _"If you are unable to locate the Dawnsprinter's distress beacon perhaps you could listen in on imperial communications to determine what they've already discovered in this system and what they yet hope to find."_

Assuming Jaess has no objections to Arley's plan, the old droid continues to carry them towards the planet's nearest pole. While passing in close proximity to the asteroids the repair droid brings the Deepscan's powerful sensors to bear on the huge ring of boulders, attempting to discover any signs of a significant mass of refined metals that may betray the presence of a hiding vessel. Once past the belt, Arley begins maneuvering the Deepscan into a wide arcing orbit that will allow it to sweep as much of the planet's surface as possible with its improved sensors before hitting the atmosphere. All the while, the patina stained droid sits motionless in the pilot's chair, mentally sifting through sensor readings searching for the telltale signs of the space-warping signature of the Dawnsprinter's hyperdrive engine.

Finally, forced to make their atmospheric entry or risk arousing imperial suspicion, Arley reduces their relative speed as the Deepscan dips down and begins to touch the planet's atmosphere. _"Please angle the shields for atmospheric entry and brace yourself for turbulence."_

OOC: Kemrain, if you have anything that would affect this course of events let me know and I'll modify my post accordingly.


----------



## Kemrain (Oct 5, 2005)

Jaess sighs with relief as she closes down the comm channel, letting her tenseness fade as she relaxes into her seat. As the LE unit speeks to her she turns her head to listen, nodding slowly as it explains its sensor findings and gives its suggested course of action.

"Makes sense," she tells it when asked her opinion. "I wonder how many ships they have on the ground already." She speaks in her own voice again, hoping that no further deception is necessary and mere avoidance will suffice from there on out.

Her hand is already in motion when Arley suggests eavesdropping on the Imperials, and she turns the comm station on to recieve transmissions on every Imperial channel the ship can detect, including some that she had used in her time as an ISB operative that might still be in use. Any covert transmissions will probably be encrypted, but there's a chance that the LE unit could figure it out, or at least recoed it for later analysis.

When they reach the planet she checks her restraints and angles the shields as requested, protecting the shuttle's hull from the friction of reentry, glad the droid gave her some warning this time.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 5, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> "I wonder how many ships they have on the ground already."



_"I'm currently reviewing the scan data taken during our orbital pass. It should reveal the presence of any imperial vessels present there. Hopefully we'll also find some sign of the Dawnsprinter."_ The patina stained droid pauses momentarily before continuing. _"Perhaps you are unaware, but now that we've entered this planet's gravity-well we can no longer enter hyperspace without first returning to orbit. We will not be able to flee should the empire discover that we are impostors and seek to attack us while we are on the planet."_


----------



## Kemrain (Oct 5, 2005)

Jaess consiters this for a moment before nodding asking in her faux-Triss voice, "Hadn't occured to me, but now that you mention it... I know these sensors are built to detect ships, but can they scan for lifeforms too?"


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 6, 2005)

Arley continues to regard Jaess with its peripheral sensors for a moment before answering. _"Lifeforms specifically? Generally not, no. Our conventional sensors simply detect the presence of objects according to their size and shape. The Deepscan's enhanced sensors are specifically calibrated to extend our range and to identify ships like the Dawnsprinter, distress beacons and the space-warping signature of hyperdrive engines."_

The Deepscan begins to vibrate and shake slightly as it plunges ever deeper into the planet's thickening atmosphere. The patina stained droid continues to fly towards their assigned landing spot while slowing the craft down and keeping to a high altitude to ensure their sensors can sweep as much of the planet's surface as possible.

Without turning, Arley begins speaking again: _"We should probably discuss now, while we have the chance, what we will do should we discover that imperial agents have already retrieved the hyperdrive engine."_ The old repair droid pauses to turn its head to face the female sitting at the communications console. _"Since we are grossly outnumbered and outmatched it seems unlikely that we could successfully accomplish our original mandate of retrieving the engine and escaping. We cannot however allow the empire to retain such a superior hyperdrive engine if it does indeed exist for the Rebel Alliance would quickly fall. If such a situation were to develop it would appear that we will have little choice but to attempt to destroy the engine in a surprise attack, most likely sacrificing ourselves by doing so."_ Arley pauses to gauge Jaess reaction to its fatalistic conclusion.


----------



## Kemrain (Oct 6, 2005)

"Now you know why I wanted to know if they could detect us on the ground." She shakes her head, "I doubt I'll have to get myself killed to destroy the hyperdrive. I know how to move about unseen, and I can probably get explosives planted without them detecting me at all, or even better, with a well planned diversion- they won't even be looking for me. Then again, there might be design specs in the ship's computers that we'd need to copy and destroy, and we'd probably want to recover or destroy any storage medium that the Imperials have with them, just in case they found it first. This won't be an easy mission, but the explosives will help lots. I'm hoping we can get the cover of darkness on our side, too."

"I doubt I'll have to get myself killed to be successful," she says again, "It's just unlikley that we'll then be able to leave the planet until the Empire clears out and we can get picked up by alliance ships. I have a feeling that our transport will be bombarded from orbit, so we should be thinking of a plan 'Besh'."

OOC: It should be becoming obvious that Jaess isn't expecting Arley to accompany her on the infiltration portion of the mission, though, she figures he could make a mean distraction. Please also note the Aurebesh reference.


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 6, 2005)

Jaess sifts through the Imperial communications as she converstates with the droid, trying to sift out any useful bits of information from the general chatter.  Eventually, she picks up a signal that is moving towards the planet just ahead of them.  The computer adjusts the frequency pickup until the garbled speech becomes coherent.

"No way, I want to be the first off the ship.  First to set foot on an unknown world and all that."  One voice says behind classic Stormtrooper Helmer-induced staticy voice.

"You idiot, weren't you listening during the briefing?"  Another replies.

"Of course I was.  All five seconds of it as they rustled us out of our bunks and on to this clunker of a transport."

"Well, there _is_ that, but there are already people on the surface.  Have been there for nearly thirty years."

"Thirty years?  Hell, the system was only just discovered!"

"By _us_, but from what the Commander says, a refugee transport probably went down there during the Clone Wars after a botched hyperspace jump."

"Well, damn.  Ok.  First _Stormtrooper_ to set foot on the uncharted world."

"Good luck with that, we're in the back."

"...Damn.  Well, at least I'll get to kill something to vent my frustrations.  No survivors, right?"

"They want us to leave one or two alive for interrogation, but other than that it's open season on anything that moves, anything that looks capable of movement, and anything that used to be moving but isn't now, just in case it's faking.  The not moving thing, that is."

"Stop thinking, you're going to hurt yourself."

The comm turns back to static.


----------



## Kemrain (Oct 6, 2005)

"...Then again, maybe I _will_ get myself killed," she says with a sigh after listening to the Stormtroopers talk.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 6, 2005)

Turning back to face forward the droid continues: _"There may not be an opportunity for the type of infiltration mission you're describing if the empire already has the Dawnsprinter or its hyperdrive aboard one of their transports or capital ships. They may very well have located and secured it before we arrived. If so, our only chance to deprive the empire of the opportunity to study the hyperdrive may be to destroy the transport or capital ship in a suicide attack. It is of course a worst case scenario."_


----------



## Kemrain (Oct 6, 2005)

"Well, crazier stunts have been pulled. If it's in the Interdictor, we have an advantage, though. I know that ship well, and they're unlikley to alter it too much over a single intelligence leak. I hope it doesn't come to that, though. It seems like it's still on the ship, and I'm hoping we can at least find it as they're finding it, and they'll be distracted. We're lucky that Stormtroopers aren't the most observant soldiers, even with their helmets."


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 6, 2005)

Shortly after the comm signature from the troopship dies out, the _Deepscan_'s long-range sensors pick up a signal from the visible edge planet ahead.  It reads out "YT-1300 Class Transport Ship, designation _Dawnsprinter_" before fading out with the rotation of the planet.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 6, 2005)

The patina stained droid tracks the Imperial troop transport, extrapolates its flight vector and calculates the probable location of the settlement to which they're heading. It then refocuses the Deepscan's sensors on those coordinates to attempt and identify any buildings or large masses of refined metal in that location that may prove to be the Dawnsprinter.

_"I'm detecting the transponder signal of the Dawnsprinter just over the horizon"_ R-LE-1 carefully focuses the Dawnsprinter's enhanced sensors in that direction to locate its point of origin. OOC: Does it match up with the location of the settlement? If not, how far apart are they? The old repair droid then attempts to discern whether there is an actual mass of refined metals and/or a hyperdrive engine signature at the same location as the transponder signal.  OOC: How far apart is the settlement, the Dawnsprinter and our assigned landing spot?


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 6, 2005)

According to Arlee's readings, the Dawnsprinter's IFF signature puts it smack dab in the middle of the projected location of the settlement.  Conventiently, the _Deepscan_'s assigned landing spot is near these areas, and a note in their objective List indicates that due to readings indicating dense vegetation covering most of the planet, they are allowed to deviate from their course as necessary to locate a proper landing site to begin their readings.


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 7, 2005)

Fine-tuning the _Deepscan's_ sensors on the projected location of the settlement, Arlee gets a clearer signal of the _Dawnsprinter_.  Strangely enough, the scan doesn't reveal the particular metallic signatures one would expect when trying to sense a ship.  Similarly, his scan of the settlement doesn't reveal anything particularly enlightening.  Arlee detects no telltale signatures of structures in the sense of electronics, architecture and the like, only a clearing in the heavy forest, wherein, according to the scan, sits the _Dawnsprinter_.  Going by the size of the clearing, which scans as less than five hundred meters in diameter, the settlement cannot be of any significant size, even if the residents are tightly packed.


----------



## Kemrain (Oct 7, 2005)

"The Imperials can't have missed _that_. How long until we can see it?"

She watches the planet growing larger over the nose of the shuttle, thinking to herself.

"What are the chances that the imperials in orbit won't notice if we open fire on the Stormtroopers and their shuttle after they've landed? It's not subtle, but it could prove a wonderful distraction. Especially if we could commandeer or down the other shuttle."


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 8, 2005)

Jaess said:
			
		

> "The Imperials can't have missed _that_. How long until we can see it?"



_"With tele-optic sensors? Approximately five minutes and twenty three seconds."_

The old droid's heuristic processor, networked into the Deepscan's computer core, continues too race as it sifts through terabytes of raw sensor data. With but a thought, Arley brings the Deepscan's conventional sensors online to work in parallel with the vessel's enhanced sensors. Outside the cockpit's window, the black starfield begins to lighten into a light cyan as the vessel nears its mark. Somewhere ahead, out of sight, was a similar vessel carrying imperial troopers spoiling for a fight.







			
				Jaess said:
			
		

> "What are the chances that the imperials in orbit won't notice if we open fire on the Stormtroopers and their shuttle after they've landed? It's not subtle, but it could prove a wonderful distraction. Especially if we could commandeer or down the other shuttle."



_"The chances that they could detect the blaster fire directly is actually rather remote.  This vessel is equipped with some of the empire's best sensory systems and we are unable to yet sense any signs of the settlement aside from a large five hundred meter clearing and we are much closer to it than any other imperial vessels in orbit above. An explosion would have to be of several orders of magnitude larger than the troop transport's destruction would cause for a vessel in orbit to detect it directly.

Unfortunately though the troopers aboard could transmit a report while under attack, thus alerting the vessels in orbit of our treachery. It would be possible to jam their transmissions before we attacked, however each imperial vessel including this one is equipped with a transponder which allows all imperial vessels to identify and track each other while in the same system. That is how the officer on the ICS Interdictor was able to identify us as soon as we entered this system. If we were to destroy the other vessel or jam its transmissions its transponder signal would be stopped and the other imperial vessels would immediately seek to investigate why."_

Arley turns its head to face Jaess. _"I'm afraid I'm getting rather unclear readings from the settlement site... if there is one. I'm uncertain how the empire concluded that there was a settlement there in the first place; I can't yet detect very much at this range. It must be quite small and doesn't appear to have any significant technology or industry. I can only conclude that some of the other Deepscans must have performed some low altitude scans of the area before our arrival."_


----------



## Kemrain (Oct 8, 2005)

"That makes sense. Do you think we could rig up something to transmit a false transponder signal? It could be useful. Then again, it would be even better if I could board the other shuttle and overpower the pilot and communications officer. Then we could attack them with two ships, and keep them from transmitting any messages. A communications jammer would be great, here. I doubt that the other transport will remain on the ground long, though. I suspect it'll drop it's cargo and bolt until they need a pickup."


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 8, 2005)

_"It's possible. We'd need a second communications array with a significant range encoded to transmit the correct IIF code. I believe there is a collection of spare components for this vessel in the aft cargo compartments. Among them may be a secondary emergency communications array that I could convert to the task. It would have to be activated relatively close to the other vessel however, and almost imediately after the troop transport's stopped transmiting."_

OOC: Angcuru, how's about it?


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 8, 2005)

With the _Deepscan_'s sensors trained on the settlement, Arlee wastes no time once he beings to get readings.  Visual sensors pull up very little initially, as night has fallen.  Optimal gamma adjustment brings into view a cluster of small hut-like structures surrounded by a thick wooden wall.  In the center of the clearing, Arlee can make out the rough outline of a YT-1300 Corellian transport.  Thermal scans indicate that the engines are hot, and outside of the walls there appear to be five humanoid heat signatures clustered together.  The interior of the settlement is surprisingly devoid of life.


----------



## Kemrain (Oct 8, 2005)

"I'd better get dressed," she says, unstrapping and rising from her seat. "I don't want to be late to the party. If they buzz us, just break the optical transmitter and play them your Triss voice. They're probably dim enough to buy it long enough for us to get in." With that she heads back toward the cargo hold, stripping out of the imperial officer's uniform as she goes. In the back she puts the remainder of her shadowsuit on, mask and all, and slides her visor back onto her forhead. She checks her weapons and cracks open the container of explosives, removing six of the diminutive explosives and strapping them across her shoulders and hips with one of the load bearing harnesses included with their demolitions pack.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 8, 2005)

Even as it speaks, the patina stained droid is accessing the ship's cargo manifest and locates the components necessary to jury-rig an IFF transponder. With a moment's attention Arley accesses the communications console through the computer core and records the characteristics of the assault shuttle's transponder IFF signal. As Jaess is rising out of her chair, the old repair droid turns its attention to the helm and uploads a flight program to carry the Deepscan near the clearing. Before physically disconnecting itself from the pilot's console, Arley sends a final mental command to extinguish the vessel's exterior running lights and to dim the cabin's illumination. The repair unit then rises from the pilot's chair turns and heads back into the passenger compartment after the human woman. _"We should get to work then. We don't have much time."_

Arriving in back, the patina stained droid ignores the changing woman and heads towards the cargo compartments, pulls two of them open and begins pulling out the needed components. With a soft whir and click it's right hip compartment pops open and extends a tool which Arley takes up into its right hand and brings to bear on the spare transmitter array. _"I've detected the presence of the Dawnsprinter, or at least a YT-1300 Corellian transport with an identical transponder signal. It is in the center of the settlement with its engines active but no readings of a hyperdrive aboard but with an some type of energy cannon addition. The settlement itself consists of a few dozen small wooden huts, all seemingly abandoned, and the whole surrounded by a wooden palisade. Outside the wall are five humanoids closely huddled together."_

As it talks, the patina stained droid's hands are a blur as components come together, connections are fastened and settings are calibrated. Even as it works, Arley watches the half-dressed human with its peripheral sensors but keeps its head down out of courtesy for the organic's sense of modesty; if she suffers from one. Finally, as Jaess slides on her shadowsuit, the droid looks up and continues: _"We're presently running dark, though our own transponder is still active so the troop transport will be aware of our location should they care to check. They won't visually see us coming though; out of sight out of mind. I'll be dropping you off in the forest near the clearing's edge through the canopy."_

Finishing the assembled transponder array, Arley slides aside a small panel hiding a touch pad and a computer port. Reaching down, the old droid pulls out its computer cable from its hip and plugs it into the port. Within seconds the unit is programmed with the troop transport's IFF code. Arley disconnects the scomplink cable and slides it back into its hip. _"As soon as the assault shuttle's transponder is deactivated or destroyed, pull back this panel and tap the green key; it'll instantly begin transmitting an identical IFF signal."_ The droid slides the panel back and flips over the cylindrical device and points at a long flat surface on its backside. "I've fastened a magnetic panel to the device in case you need to attach it to something metallic quickly; just slap it onto bare metal and it will remain affixed." Motioning to the cylinder's bottom, the old droid releases a catch and causes three short tripod legs to spring out of the device's base. _"If placing it on the ground deploy these legs and set the device upright."_ Arley refolds the device's legs, reaches down into the pile of materials collected at its feet, pulls out a short strap with clasps at either end, quickly snaps it to the device and helps Jaess slide it on over her shoulder.

The old repair droid pauses and focuses its single glowing photoreceptor on Jaess. An akward moment of silence passes between the pair. Arley lifts its arm and reaches out towards the woman's head. At first it appears that Arley is going to touch Jaess' face but instead reaches into her open face mask and keys her intergrated comlink, checking its frequency. _"Although our communications will by encrypted, it's possible that they will be intercepted and decrypted. You should avoid identifying either of us, our purpose or compromise the Rebel Alliance's involvment in this matter."_

The patina stained droid pulls its hand back and pauses again before continuing. _"I will remain aloft until you determine that it is safe for me to land the Deepscan. You are entering an uncertain situation however with possibly two unfriendly factions arraigned against us. If you are captured and/or being somehow coerced you should use a code word to validate or invalidate any statements or instructions you transmit to me. A true statement or instruction should include the word 'Besh'. A false statement or instruction should include the word 'Cresh'. Should you wish to signal the need for military support or a diversion then simply say 'Dorn' and name a target."_

With a gentle shake, the Deepscan slows to a stop. A soft shudder and hum starts as the repulsorlift engine beneath their feet surge to life, allowing the vessel to hover in place. Following its flight program, the vessel begins to lower towards the treeline as its wings  fold up outside reducing the Deepscan's profile. The patina stained droid turns around and walks over to the companionway to the cockpit just as the access ramp under foot begins to lower downward revealing the outline of shadowy treetops below. Arley stands on the edge of the precipice. _"We've arrived at your drop point. The clearing is due west of here about 150 meters away."_ The droid points in the appropriate direction. _"May the Code be with you agent Talori."_


----------



## Kemrain (Oct 8, 2005)

Arley said:
			
		

> _"I've detected the presence of the Dawnsprinter, or at least a YT-1300 Corellian transport with an identical transponder signal. It is in the center of the settlement with its engines active but no readings of a hyperdrive aboard but with an some type of energy cannon addition. The settlement itself consists of a few dozen small wooden huts, all seemingly abandoned, and the whole surrounded by a wooden palisade. Outside the wall are five humanoids closely huddled together."_



"It makes sense that the hyperdrive wouldn't be powered on. We're withing the gravity well of the planet, and it's most likley damaged. If it even exists. That blaster cannon won't be much use to them unless they get off the ground... Energy cannon? It's not an ion cannon, is it? That might be useful. It won't matter if they stay huddled up like that, though. They'll be blown to pieces if they don't get moving. Not our problem, though. If we can get or blow the hyperdrive, prisoners are just an added bonus."







			
				Arley said:
			
		

> _"We're presently running dark, though our own transponder is still active so the troop transport will be aware of our location should they care to check. They won't visually see us coming though; out of sight out of mind. I'll be dropping you off in the forest near the clearing's edge through the canopy."_



"Good plan. Keep low and stay out of sight, but be ready to come pick me up if I need a quick extraction. And don't forget the weapons systems if we need a distraction. Setting some trees on fire might not be subtle, but it'll draw their attention."







			
				Arley said:
			
		

> _"As soon as the assault shuttle's transponder is deactivated or destroyed, pull back this panel and tap the green key; it'll instantly begin transmitting an identical IFF signal. I've fastened a magnetic panel to the device in case you need to attach it to something metallic quickly; just slap it onto bare metal and it will remain affixed. If placing it on the ground deploy these legs and set the device upright."_



 "I'm hoping that this thing will be nothing but dead weight. You got it together pretty fast. I hope it works, if we need it." When the LE unit reaches up to touch her, she pulls back, raising an eyebrow. She lets it reach a digit into her hood, her right hand drifting to the handle of her blaster. 







			
				Arley said:
			
		

> _"Although our communications will by encrypted, it's possible that they will be intercepted and decrypted. You should avoid identifying either of us, our purpose or compromise the Rebel Alliance's involvment in this matter."_



"I know what I'm doing," she snaps, "I've been doing this since I was a kid." She pulls back and brushes it's hand away, giving it a dirty look.







			
				Arley said:
			
		

> _"I will remain aloft until you determine that it is safe for me to land the Deepscan. You are entering an uncertain situation however with possibly two unfriendly factions arraigned against us. If you are captured and/or being somehow coerced you should use a code word to validate or invalidate any statements or instructions you transmit to me. A true statement or instruction should include the word 'Besh'. A false statement or instruction should include the word 'Cresh'. Should you wish to signal the need for military support or a diversion then simply say 'Dorn' and name a target."_



"That's unecesaary. You can turn the recieving volume up, and you'll be able to hear anyone speaking to me. I doubt it'll hurt your ears. If I get caught, I'll either talk my way out of it, or make a break for it. If I get killed, feel free to detonate these explosives. 'Should give whoever got me a nasty surprise. There's another detonator in the crate, and I'm keyed to one through six. And you'd be better use to me in the air, where you could move quickly. I'd rather you didn't land if you could avoid it." 







			
				Arley said:
			
		

> _"We've arrived at your drop point. The clearing is due west of here about 150 meters away. May the Code be with you agent Talori."_



Jaess gives the droid an odd look before lowering her visor with a quick nod of her head and lowering herself down the extended boarding ramp, dropping to the ground below and tumbling to her feet before disappearing into a shadow.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 9, 2005)

Jaess said:
			
		

> "Energy cannon? It's not an ion cannon, is it? That might be useful.



_"No, it isn't."_


			
				Jaess said:
			
		

> "You got it together pretty fast. I hope it works, if we need it."



Arley stares at the woman with its expressionless face for a moment before answering._"It will work."_


			
				Jaess said:
			
		

> "I know what I'm doing," she snaps, "I've been doing this since I was a kid." She pulls back and brushes it's hand away, giving it a dirty look.



_"I am glad of that fact. This is my first time."_


			
				Jaess said:
			
		

> "That's unnecessary. You can turn the receiving volume up, and you'll be able to hear anyone speaking to me. I doubt it'll hurt your ears."



_"That may be so, but simply hearing what is happening around you may not be sufficient for me to judge. I will be depending on your personal assessment to determine what is required."_

The patina stained droid watches the dark clad operative drop down from the boarding ramp and disappear into the darkness below. Arley reaches out and taps the control switch on the wall causing the ramp to rise and close again before stepping back into the passenger area. A few moments of effort and the old droid returns the cargo containers and spare components to their compartments, but not before retrieving the second detonator that Jaess mentioned. With it in hand Arley turns and walks back to the pilot's console, sits down, leans back and plugs its scomplink cable into the computer port before it. Reaching out with its Code, the repair unit links its mind with the Deepscan's computer core, feeling the terrain and skies around the vessel with its sensors. Slowly the Deepscan, cloaked in shadows rises once more into the skies as its wings unfold and lock down into place. With but a thought, R-LE-1 reconfigures the shield, weapon and communications systems to bring them back under its direct control as it begins to monitor the airwaves for any communications.


----------



## Kemrain (Nov 2, 2005)

Jaess makes her way through the foliage, a stray footprint and faint breeze the only signs of her ghostly passage. The landscape brightly illuminated for her through her visor, she proceeds silently towards the small settlement and the troop transport inbound for it. She scans all imperial channels though her hood's intgrated comlink, listening as she creeps forward to try to hear the troops in the assault shuttle, or anyone else who might be lurking nearby. Keeping behind cover, she scans the area for the lights and sounds of an Imperial Assault Shuttle, hoping to find it on or at least near the ground.


----------

